# Who here would defend Ramos's right to buy AR's



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.

Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 29, 2022)

The system failed. He was not supposed to be able to own firearms but schools and cops did not do their job reporting him. So legally he was allowed to buy them simple as that.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 29, 2022)

Joe Biden's crackhead son Hunter lied on his background check form to buy a gun and he has not been prosecuted.
He swore under penalty of a $250,000 fine and ten years imprisonment that he was not a drug addict.
So, these background checks are flawed.
BTW, the Democrats are saying that there are no background checks.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun. In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms." Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


At the moment of purchase what should have prevented him from being able to.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


I’m not ashamed


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> At the moment of purchase what should have prevented him from being able to.


His past that was not reported by school or cops.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 29, 2022)

Even if the Nazicrats banned ar-15 style guns there are still over 16 million of them in circulation.
Maybe they could have better background checks.
Maybe have some mental stability question such as:
Did you vote for Obama twice?
Does AOC seem reasonable?
Does Chuck Schumer seem like an honest man?
Would you trust Joe Biden to be alone with young girls?
Does Hillary Clinton seem like a pleasant person?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Who here supports your right to vote?

Nobody?

No more voting for your dumb ass.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 29, 2022)

Democrat policies have made us all less safe in our own country... So the 2nd amendment must remain intact.... However I think when an 18 year old kid purchases two AR 15's a red flag should be raised and more due diligence should be the order of the day and an interview with the kid and his family should be conducted.... 

Again its up to the government to impose these conditions and to put in place a higher level of security in every school in America... Make the schools as protected as state houses and court houses are.... And stop sending our money abroad....


----------



## jwoodie (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.


So what DO you support?


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2022)

That creepy kid who tortures small animals and lives across the street from you
The kid that other kids say is a future school assassin 

Who supports him going out on his 18th birthday and buying an AR 15, 2000 rounds of ammunition, 30-50 round magazines and body armor?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> His past that was not reported by school or cops.


I admit, I don't know all those details.

But, it seems people failed again to implement or enforce our current laws.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 29, 2022)

Just what the country needs: more whacked out teenagers with automatic weapons!

¡Yay America!


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> His past that was not reported by school or cops.


It's like the thug who had a disqualifying record from his time in the Air Force but some clerk forgot to put it into his official file.  He went on to shoot up a church in Texas.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

I'm gonna rip a page outta the Dimm playbook.

*I BLAME COVID FOR THIS SHIT!!

*


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> However I think when an 18 year old kid purchases two AR 15's a red flag should be raised and more due diligence should be the order of the day and an interview with the kid and his family should be conducted....


So you support a national database of guns and their owners?  Agreed.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That creepy kid who tortures small animals and lives across the street from you
> The kid that other kids say is a future school assassin
> 
> Who supports him going out on his 18th birthday and buying an AR 15, 2000 rounds of ammunition, 30-50 round magazines and body armor?


How many have you reported and what were the results?


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2022)

At the time he purchased the guns was there anything in his background meaning a criminal record or mental health issues that would have suggested he would do what he did? If the answer is yes then clearly he should not have been able to purchase the guns if it is no there would be no reason to oppose him buying them.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> At the time he purchased the guns was there anything in his background meaning a criminal record or mental health issues that would have suggested he would do what he did? If the answer is yes then clearly he should not have been able to purchase the guns if it is no there would be no reason to oppose him buying them.


There was not.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Even if the Nazicrats banned ar-15 style guns there are still over 16 million of them in circulation.
> Maybe they could have better background checks.
> Maybe have some mental stability question such as:
> Did you vote for Obama twice?
> ...


AOC is intelligent 
Why are you scared?

I would trust LEGALLY ELECTED PRESIDENT BIDEN with my granddaughter 

You disgust me


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> At the time he purchased the guns was there anything in his background meaning a criminal record or mental health issues that would have suggested he would do what he did? If the answer is yes then clearly he should not have been able to purchase the guns if it is no there would be no reason to oppose him buying them.


Google is your friend


----------



## Rambunctious (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> So you support a national database of guns and their owners?  Agreed.


When I bought my guns I had to list my date of birth... No database needed....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


Before he became a criminal, he was perfectly within his right to purchase an own a firearm.

Now, why did the system fail?

Are we all delusional to think we can prevent violence?  Are we better off preparing for an attack, rather that FAILING to prevent one?


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Just what the country needs: more whacked out teenagers with automatic weapons!
> 
> ¡Yay America!


Automatic weapons - those where you pull the trigger, hold it down, and it shoots multiple times or until you release it - are available in the U.S. under EXTREMELY regulated guidelines.  First, the weapon itself is going to cost 10-15 thousand dollars at a _*minimum*_.  Then, the individual has to apply for a permit that causes his/her background to be subjected to an ultra-deluxe proctology exam by Federal agents.  He has to be fingerprinted and is kept under obligation to maintain a file with the government should his legal status or even his address be changed.  

In short, you have no frickin' CLUE who has automatic weapons and probably don't even understand the difference between semi-auto and full-auto.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Google is your friend


Intelligence is not yours.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?



Okay, let's have a conversation: 

On what basis would you deny him the right to purchase a firearm?


----------



## Mr Natural (May 29, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Automatic weapons - those where you pull the trigger, hold it down, and it shoots multiple times or until you release it - are available in the U.S. under EXTREMELY regulated guidelines.  First, the weapon itself is going to cost 10-15 thousand dollars at a _*minimum*_.  Then, the individual has to apply for a permit that causes his/her background to be subjected to an ultra-deluxe proctology exam by Federal agents.  He has to be fingerprinted and is kept under obligation to maintain a file with the government should his legal status or even his address be changed.
> 
> In short, you have no frickin' CLUE who has automatic weapons and probably don't even understand the difference between semi-auto and full-auto.


Automatic

Semi automatic

Who really gives a shit about the difference?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> At the time he purchased the guns was there anything in his background meaning a criminal record or mental health issues that would have suggested he would do what he did? If the answer is yes then clearly he should not have been able to purchase the guns if it is no there would be no reason to oppose him buying them.


There wasn’t. What this proves is that our system is incapable of stopping obvious 18-year-old psychopaths from going on killing sprees. And we wonder why they keep happening.

We need reform.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Before he became a criminal, he was perfectly within his right to purchase an own a firearm.
> 
> Now, why did the system fail?
> 
> Are we all delusional to think we can prevent violence?  Are we better off preparing for an attack, rather that FAILING to prevent one?


The same argument was made after Parkland and the same people who shouted it down will do so again with this tragedy.  Why? Because it doesn't suit their goal of disarming innocent, law-abiding citizens.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> AOC is intelligent



So was Adolf Hitler...



flan327 said:


> Why are you scared?



Because, she may be intelligent, but she's also bat-shit crazy...



flan327 said:


> I would trust LEGALLY ELECTED PRESIDENT BIDEN with my granddaughter



That saddens me...


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Before he became a criminal, he was perfectly within his right to purchase an own a firearm.
> 
> Now, why did the system fail?
> 
> Are we all delusional to think we can prevent violence?  Are we better off preparing for an attack, rather that FAILING to prevent one?



The system didn't fail. It is designed to allow almost anyone to buy an AR.  Before he became a criminal, he was still a psycho.

The trouble he'd gotten into before, he did was he was supposed to do, per the justice system)  He was a psycho with a 2a right to buy, keep and bear arms.  <<< That's the system. 

FFS, people raised by wolves know that laws aren't going to stop every crime.  You're delusional if you think anyone thinks that they will.  
Even the wolves know it.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Automatic
> 
> Semi automatic
> 
> Who really gives a shit about the difference?


Only people who grasp the impact of willful lies and those willing to push them.  LIAR.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What this proves is that our system is incapable of stopping obvious 18-year-old psychopaths from going on killing sprees.



Are you prepared to demonstrate that the system has failed 100% of the time?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Automatic
> 
> Semi automatic
> 
> Who really gives a shit about the difference?



And there it is.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Before he became a criminal, he was perfectly within his right to purchase an own a firearm.
> 
> Now, why did the system fail?
> 
> Are we all delusional to think we can prevent violence?  Are we better off preparing for an attack, rather that FAILING to prevent one?



The anti-2nd Amendment crowd delusionally believes that we have the technology to produce accurate 'Minority Reports''.

But they're unhinged to begin with.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2022)

Do we know HE bought them?


----------



## surada (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The system failed. He was not supposed to be able to own firearms but schools and cops did not do their job reporting him. So legally he was allowed to buy them simple as that.











						Other Countries Had Mass Shootings. Then They Changed Their Gun Laws.
					

Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Norway: All had a culture of gun ownership, and all tightened restrictions anyway. Their violence statistics now diverge sharply from those of the U.S.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> We need reform.


We can't run the system of laws now. What will new reform do if it's the same people running it?


----------



## surada (May 29, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> The anti-2nd Amendment crowd delusionally believes that we have the technology to produce accurate 'Minority Reports''.
> 
> But they're unhinged to begin with.



This isn't science fiction, twerp.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Okay, let's have a conversation:
> 
> On what basis would you deny him the right to purchase a firearm?



His adolescents crimes should've prevented him from buying a gun. His age is another.  Parents don't force their kids to grow up, which is why  age requirements are apparently needed now a days. 
I know a woman who's still raising her 30yr old druggy son.  This kid was living with his grand parents, apparently because his own parents couldn't handle him.  
A psych evaluation, from someone who know's WTF they're doing, could've pointed this out.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (May 29, 2022)

He had the right to own firearms, but everyone ignored the red flags that would have lawfully had him prevented from buying one.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> There wasn’t. What this proves is that our system is incapable of stopping obvious 18-year-old psychopaths from going on killing sprees. And we wonder why they keep happening.
> 
> We need reform.


Let me guess... it involves removing the right to purchase, perhaps *even to own*, AR, or AK style semi-autos?  AMIRIGHT?  Fook your reform unless it concentrates on creating a more secure campus where students cannot be trapped and slaughtered by some nutjob bent on creating hell for others.  Single, guarded entry/exit access, armed guards on campus, mag-locks on any exit doors with automatic alarms when tripped. 
 Things like THAT will save far more lives than will taking weapons from millions of Americans whose only offense is to own a weapon that scares childish "adults" who are looking for some kind of Disney fantasy miracle.


----------



## jackflash (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


You are correct in your logic YT for sure. It is those that have failed a background check or have been proven to have committed violent offenses in the past that need to be barred from owning firearms. Unfortunately background checks have denied firearm ownership to Americans for offenses as minor as speeding tickets. I would expect that the blue states would be the ones that are using minor offenses to violate Americans 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

The only thing that needs to change is that we need to arm school people. That's it. Nothing else.


----------



## 1srelluc (May 29, 2022)

This is the typical dem "have you stopped beating your wife?" question but I'll play.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Other Countries Had Mass Shootings. Then They Changed Their Gun Laws.​Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Norway: All had a culture of gun ownership, and all tightened restrictions anyway. Their violence statistics now diverge sharply from those of the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



** British violent crime is now over SIX times the US rate​


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> His adolescents crimes should've prevented him from buying a gun. His age is another.  Parents don't force their kids to grow up, which is why  age requirements are apparently needed now a days.
> I know a woman who's still raising her 30yr old druggy son.  This kid was living with his grand parents, apparently because his own parents couldn't handle him.
> A psych evaluation, from someone who know's WTF they're doing, could've pointed this out.



Then it's your duty to report him IF your state has a 'red flag' law.
Otherwise, then .


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Do we know HE bought them?


I haven't heard about that detail.  I also haven't heard how it was possible for a dozen armed and trained cops to stand outside that building, hearing shooting, and refusing to breach it, orders be damned!  There's a lot we haven't heard yet and after this amount of time that makes me very suspicious of all of the authorities who were charged with keeping that town safe.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

surada said:


> This isn't science fiction, twerp.



You can't lump all of us 2A supporters into one group. I support the 2A. But also realize that things have changed since the 2A was adopted. 
I also realize that laws don't prevent bad things from happening. But also, there should be safe guards put in place that are current with the times and the amount of mental cases we have in our current society. 

I'm more pro life than I am pro 2A. Life is #1.


----------



## surada (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> ** British violent crime is now over SIX times the US rate​


Look at your source.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> His past that was not reported by school or cops.


unless he committed a crime his past doesnt matter,, and it would also depend on the crime


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> The system didn't fail.


Exactly.

People failed to implement our system and laws.


----------



## surada (May 29, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> unless he committed a crime his past doesnt matter,, and it would also depend on the crime


Juvenile records are usually sealed


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Look at your source.


Do you have a source to contradict rising violent crime in the UK?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> His adolescents crimes should've prevented him from buying a gun.



What crimes were those?

See, I'm compelled to ask because, as of today, it's not clear whether he had a juvenile record or not...



YoursTruly said:


> His age is another.  Parents don't force their kids to grow up, which is why  age requirements are apparently needed now a days.



I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you regarding the question of age, but you can't deny someone the right to purchase a firearm based on that, simply because it's perfectly lawful. If you think it should be otherwise, change the law...



YoursTruly said:


> I know a woman who's still raising her 30yr old druggy son.  This kid was living with his grand parents, apparently because his own parents couldn't handle him.



That has literally nothing to do with this discussion.

Good work...



YoursTruly said:


> A psych evaluation, from someone who know's WTF they're doing, could've pointed this out.



And why should he have been required to have a psych eval?

Would you be willing to submit to a psych eval every time you want to vote or protest?


----------



## Esdraelon (May 29, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Then it's your duty to report him IF your state has a 'red flag' law.
> Otherwise, then .


That isn't going to be a safe approach for most gun owners either.  Most of those laws will be written such that anyone, anywhere, can call in a report of being threatened by X, and then the cops are obligated to go and investigate X.  
Meanwhile, they lose several of their Constitutional rights while the cops force their way in, search their home, take their phones, PCs, and weapons, and have no obligation to be in any hurry to return them.  Yeah, I can't imagine THAT being abused for partisan reasons...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Are you prepared to demonstrate that the system has failed 100% of the time?


Weird. I don’t recall saying that.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Then it's your duty to report him IF your state has a 'red flag' law.
> Otherwise, then .



There are no red flag laws in Texas.  But it's looking like they could use one or two.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Exactly.
> 
> People failed to implement our system and laws.



What we have heah, is a failure to communicate!


----------



## Pete7469 (May 29, 2022)

*It's Putin's fault because Trump let him invade Ukraine....*
*
What sort of bullshit thread is this anyway?

Fine fuck it....

I'll slap the families in the face. The kid had a right to buy the weapons. 

HE DIDN'T HAVE A RIGHT TO FUCKING MURDER PEOPLE!!!!
*
*WHEN THE GODAMNED MOTHERFUCKING COMMUNIST BED WETTING LEFTIST FILTH IN THIS COUNTRY GETS TO DISARM US, THEY WILL MURDER 150 MILLION OF US!!!*


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Juvenile records are usually sealed



As of today it's not been determined if he even had a juvenile record...


----------



## BluesLegend (May 29, 2022)

Dems kill 79,000 Americans with their open borders policies and do nothing. Let's see 79,000 - 19 that's well pretty much 79,000. Dems why do you willingly kill 79,000 Americans in just the past 2 years and do nothing to stop it? Hence you have ZERO credibility to even speak about banning AR's so suck it.


----------



## BluesLegend (May 29, 2022)

Breaking: 800,000 teenagers purchased AR's and no one was injured.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> We can't run the system of laws now. What will new reform do if it's the same people running it?


We have ineffective laws.  We need effective laws.

But we won’t get them because you guys refuse to do anything meaningful to address the issue.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> That isn't going to be a safe approach for most gun owners either.  Most of those laws will be written such that anyone, anywhere, can call in a report of being threatened by X, and then the cops are obligated to go and investigate X.
> Meanwhile, they lose several of their Constitutional rights while the cops force their way in, search their home, take their phones, PCs, and weapons, and have no obligation to be in any hurry to return them.  Yeah, I can't imagine THAT being abused for partisan reasons...



Besides, most people don't trust Gov't to keep their anonymity to begin with if reporting an individual under a 'red flag' law.
Only for a good reason. Our current Gov't is a fail. *This is the MAIN REASON to keep our 2nd Amendment intact!!*


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> What we have heah, is a failure to communicate!


So you get what we had here last week. Which is the way he wants it, so he gets it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Let me guess... it involves removing the right to purchase, perhaps *even to own*, AR, or AK style semi-autos?  AMIRIGHT?


I’m not suggesting taking funs away from law-abiding citizens. I’m suggesting that we stop selling them to 18-year-olds.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> We have ineffective laws. We need effective laws.
> 
> But we won’t get them because you guys refuse to do anything meaningful to address the issue.


Bullshit. We have incompetent people who don't and won't do their jobs. Period.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.



Wrong.
You can't have different levels of rights in a democratic republic.
There has to be equality.
So if you want to protect us from a whacko who is dangerous, they you use the judicial system to have him declared dangerous.
You do NOT start pretending you can make this world so Nerf Safe that you can leave whackos running around.
If he has not been confined by a judge, then he has the full rights of anyone, to keep and bear arms.
If he has been confined by a judge, then you do not need any special rules about firearms.


----------



## BluesLegend (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not suggesting taking funs away from law-abiding citizens. I’m suggesting that we stop selling them to 18-year-olds.


Okay what's the magic age then?


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> That isn't going to be a safe approach for most gun owners either.  Most of those laws will be written such that anyone, anywhere, can call in a report of being threatened by X, and then the cops are obligated to go and investigate X.
> Meanwhile, they lose several of their Constitutional rights while the cops force their way in, search their home, take their phones, PCs, and weapons, and have no obligation to be in any hurry to return them.  Yeah, I can't imagine THAT being abused for partisan reasons...



IMPORTANT.   

The right needs to take a stance on this, become very vocal about wanting to have "the conversation" about this while the democrats are still in the majority.  To not even attempt to ignore this. To make it known that they actually care and are willing to work with democrats to pass legislation that will at least make it illegal for people like Ramos to buy an AR. And do everything to keep the conversations going, without passing any laws, until after they take the majority in Nov.  The left is going to try their best to get laws passed in the next 3 months that will probably be way over board.  And will probably infringe on decent folks right to buy, keep and bear arms. 
Those people make up the majority of gun owners. They're the people that when giving the opportunity will stop a mad gunman with his own. 


Another thing the right needs to do, is kick the NRA lobbyist to the curb. That's all they are is lobbyist with deep pockets. And every one of those NRA sucking politicians needs to start representing their voters without being paid extra by the NRA lobbyist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Bullshit. We have incompetent people who don't and won't do their jobs. Period.


So do nothing. Got it.

See you at the next mass shooting.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> There wasn’t. What this proves is that our system is incapable of stopping obvious 18-year-old psychopaths from going on killing sprees. And we wonder why they keep happening.
> 
> We need reform.


Fair enough what reform will stop someone who has no record of violence or mental health issues? Even expanded background checks can't find what does not exist you can raise the legal age to purchase a gun from 18 to 21 that won't stop someone from buying a gun illegally or stealing one as I recall Adam Lanza got the guns he used by stealing them from his mother after killing her and she purchased them leaglly. Let's try and find reforms that will actually work instead of just throwing out something that really won't make a difference just so we can say we did something to feel better about ourselves.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> You can't have different levels of rights in a democratic republic.
> There has to be equality.
> So if you want to protect us from a whacko who is dangerous, they you use the judicial system to have him declared dangerous.
> ...




Why not? Because it infringes on some lunatics right? Who cares about a lunatics' rights?


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> We have ineffective laws.  We need effective laws.
> 
> But we won’t get them because you guys refuse to do anything meaningful to address the issue.



Wrong.
We need public health care, so that troubled people will have someplace to go and either get help, or at least be detected before they start to murder people.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not suggesting taking funs away from law-abiding citizens. I’m suggesting that we stop selling them to 18-year-olds.


Where have you guys been all this time? The last week or so is the first time I recall hearing of not selling weapons to 18 year olds. Obama was president 8 years with a solid majority?????  I never heard it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Okay what's the magic age then?


You already asked me that exact same question, you fucking moron.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Why not? Because it infringes on some lunatics right? Who cares about a lunatics' rights?


It's a question of proper application and due process. Two concepts you probably don't even understand.

Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So do nothing. Got it.
> 
> See you at the next mass shooting.


So lie, got it.

We have 20,000+ gun laws.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Fair enough what reform will stop someone who has no record of violence or mental health issues? Even expanded background checks can't find what does not exist you can raise the legal age to purchase a gun from 18 to 21 that won't stop someone from buying a gun illegally or stealing one as I recall Adam Lanza got the guns he used by stealing them from his mother after killing her and she purchased them leaglly. Let's try and find reforms that will actually work instead of just throwing out something that really won't make a difference just so we can say we did something to feel better about ourselves.



This is what the psych exam is for.  You know, there are decent psychologist out there. 

I'm not scared to take one.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Weird. I don’t recall saying that.



You said this: 

"What this proves is that our system is incapable of stopping obvious 18-year-old psychopaths from going on killing sprees."

The point being is that they system may actually work as designed in the vast majority of instances. You just don't know...


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It's a question of proper application and due process. Two concepts you probably don't even understand.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself.



Trump "Take the guns first. Due process later."  <<< Even Trump gets it.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> IMPORTANT.
> 
> The right needs to take a stance on this, become very vocal about wanting to have "the conversation" about this while the democrats are still in the majority.  To not even attempt to ignore this. To make it known that they actually care and are willing to work with democrats to pass legislation that will at least make it illegal for people like Ramos to buy an AR. And do everything to keep the conversations going, without passing any laws, until after they take the majority in Nov.  The left is going to try their best to get laws passed in the next 3 months that will probably be way over board.  And will probably infringe on decent folks right to buy, keep and bear arms.
> Those people make up the majority of gun owners. They're the people that when giving the opportunity will stop a mad gunman with his own.
> ...



Then let's kick ALL lobbyists to the curb like the MIC for example. Then maybe we'll break our addiction to endless and proxy wars!!


----------



## BluesLegend (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You already asked me that exact same question, you fucking moron.


I know, it was fun destroying your stupid argument the first time yet here you are again spewing the same ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> This is what the psych exam is for.  You know, there are decent psychologist out there.
> 
> I'm not scared to take one.


And they are subjective as hell and can be manipulated for political purposes.

No thank you go fuck yourself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Fair enough what reform will stop someone who has no record of violence or mental health issues? Even expanded background checks can't find what does not exist you can raise the legal age to purchase a gun from 18 to 21 that won't stop someone from buying a gun illegally or stealing one as I recall Adam Lanza got the guns he used by stealing them from his mother after killing her and she purchased them leaglly. Let's try and find reforms that will actually work instead of just throwing out something that really won't make a difference just so we can say we did something to feel better about ourselves.


The guy was a loner. It’s not going to be easy to get a gun from someone else.

Raise the age limit on long guns to 21 and severely punish anyone who participates in a straw purchase.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> The right needs to take a stance on this, become very vocal about wanting to have "the conversation" about this...



I've been trying to, but you've been dodging my question.

The person afraid of the conversation is you...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> I know, it was fun destroying your stupid argument the first time yet here you are again spewing the same ridiculous nonsense.


You think you destroyed the bipartisan argument that your fellow Republicans agree with, because you’re a moron.


----------



## Seymour Flops (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


My honest answer is no, because I would like to see the age of adulthood for everything except voting be raised to 21.  18 year-olds are not adults, in any but the legal sense.

But suppose Ramos had been already twenty-one?  My honest answer is that yes, I would support his right to purchase an AR.  Because the AR is a weapon that adults in the United States have a clear right to keep and bear under the second amendment.  It is exactly "weapons of war" that the framers had in mind when they wrote the second, hence the reference to a militia.  

We should have that right.  After the fact, we all would wish that Ramos could have been prevented from purchasing those rifles.  After a college grad causes a multi-fatality car wreck driving the new sports car he got as a graduation present, we would all wish that he could have been prevented from driving it.  But there is no talk of banning sports cars.  

The idea that government curtail a right unless we can be sure no one will misuse that right to tragic effect is wrong-headed and futile.  We can never stop people from acting a fool to the harm of others.  All we can do it make it more difficult before the fact and apply more consequences after the fact.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> IMPORTANT.
> 
> The right needs to take a stance on this, become very vocal about wanting to have "the conversation" about this while the democrats are still in the majority.  To not even attempt to ignore this. To make it known that they actually care and are willing to work with democrats to pass legislation that will at least make it illegal for people like Ramos to buy an AR. And do everything to keep the conversations going, without passing any laws, until after they take the majority in Nov.  The left is going to try their best to get laws passed in the next 3 months that will probably be way over board.  And will probably infringe on decent folks right to buy, keep and bear arms.
> Those people make up the majority of gun owners. They're the people that when giving the opportunity will stop a mad gunman with his own.
> ...



Foolish.
There are tons of drug laws from the War on Drugs, but that does not at all reduce drug availability.
And as a matter of fact, since drug deals all have to be cash, all dealers have to have firearm access.
So anyone wanting a firearm at any age or criminal record, just has to be willing to pay what a drug dealer wants, for any sort of firearm.  
So changing the laws for legal sales at dealers is not going to reduce access to criminals, in any way.
All that does is reduce access to honest people, turning this country into even more of a dictatorship than it has already become.

To distract from the real issue, lack of heath care access, just totally defeats any possible good that could have been done.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Where have you guys been all this time? The last week or so is the first time I recall hearing of not selling weapons to 18 year olds. Obama was president 8 years with a solid majority?????  I never heard it.


After the Stoneman Douglas shooting, Republicans in Florida actually agreed to this.

This is one of the few bipartisan solutions that I think we could agree on.


----------



## BluesLegend (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You think you destroyed the bipartisan argument that your fellow Republicans agree with, because you’re a moron.


Still waiting for your magic age to purchase AR's...19 years and 3 months?


----------



## B. Kidd (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> We need public health care, so that troubled people will have someplace to go and either get help, or at least be detected before they start to murder people.



No one wants to take that responsibility except for a minimum of some family members.
Next idea.....


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Still waiting for your magic age to purchase AR's...19 years and 3 months?


Already answered.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> So lie, got it.
> 
> We have 20,000+ gun laws.



Who's saying that laws are a 100% solution? No one.  No one is looking for perfection.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Why not? Because it infringes on some lunatics right? Who cares about a lunatics' rights?



You totally missed the point.
In the dictatorship you describe, all the corrupt have to do is declare any honest person as being insane and prevented from then owning any weapons.
If a person really IS a lunatic, you do not pass universal bans on millions of firearms.
Instead you have a sanity trial to have them confined to an institution that can help them while protecting us.
The point is that all people who have not been legally declared incompetent by the judiciary, have to have equal rights.
You can't have a democracy with arbitrary levels of rights as dictated by the executive.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> After the Stoneman Douglas shooting, Republicans in Florida actually agreed to this.
> 
> This is one of the few bipartisan solutions that I think we could agree on.



I can't say that I agree at the moment.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Who's saying that laws are a 100% solution? No one. No one is looking for perfection.


So, what are you saying, I'm confused. Maybe you could clarify your position.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> I can't say that I agree at the moment.


I know. 

But this actually does have some Republican support.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Still waiting for your magic age to purchase AR's...19 years and 3 months?


If it's 21. What about the 22 year old killers?????


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 29, 2022)

Yes I do.

He was an 18yo adult that could buy an airplane, a car, a house. His background was clean and he had no blemishes on his record saying he had mental issues.

100% support him buying a gun. Because I would want the next 18yo with the same background to be able to buy one. Doesn't matter what Ramos did.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2022)

For the far left:









						Firearms Checks (NICS) | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

The National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) conducts background checks on people who want to own a firearm or explosive, as required by law.




					www.fbi.gov
				




The NICS conducts background checks on people who want to own a firearm or explosive, as required by law.

Background checks are done for people who want to buy guns..

If they pass this then they can legally own a firearm.

Far left needs to accept this!


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I know.
> 
> But this actually does have some Republican support.


Serious question.

In the history of this country, how many teenage killers have existed?


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> So you support a national database of guns and their owners?  Agreed.



If there was a national database, I'd be in it. In time, my file would be covered in so much dust, it wouldn't even matter. Because I can pass a psych exam. I qualify for an AR or just about any over the counter gun.  And I'm proud of that fact. I even bragged about getting my permit (years ago).  So my file would never even be opened. 

It was like proving I wasn't a mental case. Not that I had to prove anything to anyone except myself.  But it's a good feeling knowing that you haven't screwed up your life so much that you can't even carry a pistol.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The system failed. He was not supposed to be able to own firearms but schools and cops did not do their job reporting him. So legally he was allowed to buy them simple as that.


A little silly to blame someone before all the facts are in. AR15  armed shooters scare the shit out of cops as they penetrate the body armor used by most, and can kill 20 people in 20:seconds in school environments. Really, the rapid fire, low recoiled, high velocity with the fire power cops normally don’t carry, makes them sitting ducks. Even if four of them enter a room, the people behind can as easily be killed as those in front in seconds, even if everyone is wear body armor. 3000 ft per second is hunting rifle velocity with minimal recoil making it an ideal cop killer. It’s not about the. Ops, it’s about the LEADERSHIP and the la k there of. Everyone would have laid their life in the line if ordered to.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Serious question.
> 
> In the history of this country, how many teenage killers have existed?


Why important ?


----------



## Ringtone (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


Based on what is known about him now?  Of course not.  What is your point?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Serious question.
> 
> In the history of this country, how many teenage killers have existed?


I don’t know and I don’t think it’s relevant.

What 18-year-olds were doing 60 years ago has little to no impact on what 18-year-olds are doing now. Times are different. There’s now a pattern of death coming from young men.

Event: Columbine High School Massacre.
Shooters: Eric Harris and Dylan Kleboid.
Age: Both 17
Casualties: 15 deaths, 24 injured.
Weapons: Carbine and shotgun both acquired legally by 18-year-old friend.

Event: Stoneman Douglas High School Shooting.
Shooter: Nikolas Cruz.
Age: 19
Casualties: 17 deaths, 17 injured.
Weapon: AR-15 purchased legally. (The minimum age has since been changed to 21)

Event: Gilroy Garlic Festival Shooting.
Shooter: Santino William Legan
Age: 19
Casualties: 4 deaths, 17 injured.
Weapon: Seni-automatic rifle purchased legally.

Event: El Paso Walmart Shooting.
Shooter: Patrick Wood Crusius
Age: 21
Casualties: 23 deaths, 23 injured.
Weapon: AK-47-style semi-automatic rifle purchased legally.

Event: 2022 Buffalo Shooting.
Shooter: Payton Gendron.
Age: 18
Casualties: 10 deaths, 3 injured.
Weapon: Semi-automatic rifle purchased legally.

Event: Robb Elementary School Shooting.
Shooter: Salvador Ramos
Age: 18
Casualties: 22 deaths, 15 injured.
Weapon: AR-15 style rifle purchased legally.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> You totally missed the point.
> In the dictatorship you describe, all the corrupt have to do is declare any honest person as being insane and prevented from then owning any weapons.
> If a person really IS a lunatic, you do not pass universal bans on millions of firearms.
> Instead you have a sanity trial to have them confined to an institution that can help them while protecting us.
> ...



This is why the GOP needs to work with the left instead of trying to ignore it.  And make it public that they're willing to work with democrats and passing legislation to help try and REDUCE the amount of gun violence. At the same time, keep the conversation going long enough for the November elections to come and go. Then when the GOP takes the majority we can keep the left from declaring that same people can't even have a gun.

Political strategy to keep the left from passing insane laws.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Why important ?


I didn't say it was, just curious. Why are you opposed to the question?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Joe Biden's crackhead son Hunter lied on his background check form to buy a gun and he has not been prosecuted.
> He swore under penalty of a $250,000 fine and ten years imprisonment that he was not a drug addict.
> So, these background checks are flawed.
> BTW, the Democrats are saying that there are no background checks.


There are no background checks for individual sellers, dumb ass.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Nobody wants a wacko to have access to anything that could cause harm to others.  That is pretty much a given.

However, the last thing I would want is for Liberals to decide who can and who cannot possess firearms.  They are crazy about things like this and you simply can't trust them to be reasonable.

For instance, remember when the Obama Administration came out with a paper from the Justice Department saying that veterans and people that believe in God are potential terrorists?  I do.

Later veterans receiving benefits were subject to having firearms taken away or else lose benefits.

How friggin stupid is that?

In New York with that oppressive SAFE Act, which was touted as "reasonable gun control", a veteran had his firearms confiscated because he went to see a doctor about insomnia.  Many more examples.

The agenda of the Left is to do away with the right to keep and bear arms because they feel it is a threat to making the US a Socialist shithole.  You can't trust them to determine who can enjoy the Constitutional right to keep and bear arms and who can't.

The crime should be the illegal thing that is done with a firearm.  Not the possession of the firearm.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t know and I don’t think it’s relevant.
> 
> What 18-year-olds were doing 60 years ago has little to no impact on what 18-year-olds are doing now. Times are different. There’s now a pattern of death coming from young men.


There's also a pattern of people dying from mandated vaccination the last two years. I noticed no one from the gun grabbing side wanting to talk about that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> There's also a pattern of people dying from mandated vaccination the last two years. I noticed no one from the gun grabbing side wanting to talk about that.


Your conspiracy theory deflection is noted.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Flash said:


> Nobody wants a wacko to have access to anything that could cause harm to others.  That is pretty much a given.
> 
> However, the last thing I would want is for Liberals to decide who can and who cannot possess firearms.  They are crazy about things like this and you simply can't trust them to be reasonable.



You're not thinking about anything but worst case scenarios.   You're right wing radical brainwashing is shining through.  Not all psychologist are left leaning radicals. The politicians wouldn't be writing the criteria of psych exams. It would be psychologist. More than likely they'd be chosen by the state government. So if you lived in a red state,  you wouldn't have some leftist shrink giving the exams and interviews. 


Flash said:


> For instance, remember when the Obama Administration came out with a paper from the Justice Department saying that veterans and people that believe in God are potential terrorists?  I do.
> 
> Later veterans receiving benefits were subject to having firearms taken away or else lose benefits.
> 
> ...



When the GOP takes the majority in Nov, will that make you feel better? Will that be your safe space?  NY and the west coast are nut case states ran by radicals. Same as Chicago.  Let them burn themselves to the ground. No one would care.  Using the west coast and NYC isn't helping your case.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your conspiracy theory deflection is noted.


Your ability to accept reality is also.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Your ability to accept reality is also.


My ability to accept reality?  Why thank you.  

You done embarrassing yourself now?


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The guy was a loner. It’s not going to be easy to get a gun from someone else.
> 
> Raise the age limit on long guns to 21 and severely punish anyone who participates in a straw purchase.





XponentialChaos said:


> Raise the age limit on long guns to 21



No reason to



XponentialChaos said:


> severely punish anyone who participates in a straw purchase.



10 years minimum.

No parole


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> We need public health care, so that troubled people will have someplace to go and either get help, or at least be detected before they start to murder people.


The benefit to society in having free access for everyone to mental health care is something I will support. We blow so much fucking money on useless shit.  We could make the cuts and find the money.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Who's saying that laws are a 100% solution? No one.  No one is looking for perfection.



But we should at least be looking at logic, reason, and science.
And there is zero logic, reason, or science to claim one of hundreds of different dangerous technologies can be banned in order to prevent murders, or that the availability of this one technology is at all the cause for these murders.

If there are dangerous people out there, the only way to know ahead of time is if we have more contact between them and the medical profession.
If there are dangerous people out there, it is much easier to control them than it is to try to control all possible means by which they could cause harm.

People's age and what types of things people of different age are allowed to have, are totally different matter and not a means of making society safer.  For when it comes to the really dangerous, you can be sure that no law is going to stop them if they are already intent on murder, the most serious crime possible.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> When I bought my guns I had to list my date of birth... No database needed....


You are welcome to your opinion


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> No reason to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 years minimum is fine with me.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> Based on what is known about him now?  Of course not.  What is your point?


There is nothing in the law that makes him ineligible to buy the firearm. And even if there was, he


DukeU said:


> I didn't say it was, just curious. Why are you opposed to the question?


Just curious. There are a plethora of people out there who I would argue should not have access to firearms. Age is just one criteria of many.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The benefit to society in having free access for everyone to mental health care is something I will support. We blow so much fucking money on useless shit.  We could make the cuts and find the money.



We all get something out of having dangerous people getting mental help sooner.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Who's saying that laws are a 100% solution? No one.  No one is looking for perfection.





YoursTruly said:


> Who's saying that laws are a 100% solution?



If they're not enforced, they're useless.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> You're not thinking about anything but worst case scenarios.   You're right wing radical brainwashing is shining through.  Not all psychologist are left leaning radicals. The politicians wouldn't be writing the criteria of psych exams. It would be psychologist. More than likely they'd be chosen by the state government. So if you lived in a red state,  you wouldn't have some leftist shrink giving the exams and interviews.
> 
> 
> When the GOP takes the majority in Nov, will that make you feel better? Will that be your safe space?  NY and the west coast are nut case states ran by radicals. Same as Chicago.  Let them burn themselves to the ground. No one would care.  Using the west coast and NYC isn't helping your case.


You silly ass post reinforces what I said about you Moon Bats.  You are simply bat shit crazy and we can't trust you with our Liberties.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Who's saying that laws are a 100% solution? No one.  No one is looking for perfection.



Laws are a 0% solution because anyone intent on murder will just pay more for an illegal weapon.
The only people impacted by gun laws are the honest people.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> My ability to accept reality? Why thank you.
> 
> You done embarrassing yourself now?


Why yes.

The reality that people (many) have died from the vaccination.  

Sorry, I had to paint a picture. Guess I should be used to it by now.


----------



## surada (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> There are no red flag laws in Texas.  But it's looking like they could use one or two.


Abbott makes the same speech after every massacre.









						This time, Gov. Greg Abbott has few suggestions on how the state might prevent future mass shootings
					

After previous mass killings during his more than seven years in office, Abbott has pledged that lawmakers and his administration would search for solutions. He made no substantive suggestions Wednesday.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Hugo Furst


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The benefit to society in having free access for everyone to mental health care is something I will support. We blow so much fucking money on useless shit.  We could make the cuts and find the money.


Really ? Even inner city kids who can buy a gun on any street corner ?


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> There is nothing in the law that makes him ineligible to buy the firearm. And even if there was, he
> 
> Just curious. There are a plethora of people out there who I would argue should not have access to firearms. Age is just one criteria of many.



Seems to me that anyone who should not have firearm access, should not have access to a car, flammables, toxins, explosives, etc., and yet none of these protections occur at all.
The fact everyone is focusing solely on firearms instead of identifying dangerous people, is very inappropriate and disturbing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Why yes.
> 
> The reality that people (many) have died from the vaccination.
> 
> Sorry, I had to paint a picture. Guess I should be used to it by now.


Go start that topic if you want to discuss it. Make sure to put it in the conspiracy theory forum.

In here, please try to stay on topic.  Thanks.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Just curious. There are a plethora of people out there who I would argue should not have access to firearms. Age is just one criteria of many.


Have you reported any of them?  What were the results?


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> You're not thinking about anything but worst case scenarios.   You're right wing radical brainwashing is shining through.  Not all psychologist are left leaning radicals. The politicians wouldn't be writing the criteria of psych exams. It would be psychologist. More than likely they'd be chosen by the state government. So if you lived in a red state,  you wouldn't have some leftist shrink giving the exams and interviews.
> 
> 
> When the GOP takes the majority in Nov, will that make you feel better? Will that be your safe space?  NY and the west coast are nut case states ran by radicals. Same as Chicago.  Let them burn themselves to the ground. No one would care.  Using the west coast and NYC isn't helping your case.





YoursTruly said:


> So if you lived in a red state, you wouldn't have some leftist shrink giving the exams and interviews.



No blue cities in red states?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Go start that topic if you want to discuss it. Make sure to put it in the conspiracy theory forum.
> 
> In here, please try to stay on topic. Thanks.


You too. Thanks.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> But we should at least be looking at logic, reason, and science.
> And there is zero logic, reason, or science to claim one of hundreds of different dangerous technologies can be banned in order to prevent murders, or that the availability of this one technology is at all the cause for these murders.
> 
> If there are dangerous people out there, the only way to know ahead of time is if we have more contact between them and the medical profession.
> ...


The problem is that if you give Liberals a say so on who is dangerous and who isn't then they would come up with a list of criteria that would pretty much include anybody that isn't a far leftest loon.

It is a lot like not being able to trust Liberals to be reasonable on abortion.  They are unwilling to be reasonable because they want the whole Enchilada.  Abortion on demand for the sake of convenience.

The Left's agenda is to completely do away with the right to keep and bear arms and if you give them the foothold of determining who is fit and who isn't they will destroy that Liberty.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> If they're not enforced, they're useless.



There is no way to enforce gun laws because the War on Drugs has done 2 things.
One is that it has made drug dealing incredibly lucrative and enticing.
Two is that it has made drug dealing a cash only business that then requires gun possession.

So until the War in Drugs is ended, just like we ended Prohibition, then the problem is unsolvable.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Serious question.
> 
> In the history of this country, how many teenage killers have existed?











						Billy the Kid - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Hugo Furst
> 
> Really ? Even inner city kids who can buy a gun on any street corner ?



Inner city kids who can and will buy a gun on a street corner are not going do something as impractical as shooting up a school.
They are going to buy the gun with money they make by selling drugs, in order to put food on the family table.
Its the foofy wealthy elite from the suburbs who are shooting up schools.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You too. Thanks.


I’m not the one bringing up vaccinations in a topic about a school shooter.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Seems to me that anyone who should not have firearm access, should not have access to a car, flammables, toxins, explosives, etc., and yet none of these protections occur at all.
> The fact everyone is focusing solely on firearms instead of identifying dangerous people, is very inappropriate and disturbing.


Funny, other then a car which is highly regulated as are explosives, the rest are no where near as lethal at the range a firearm is. If you want to regulate firearms to the same degree as autos, you’d have a point. EVERYONE is dangerous  with some controlled substances and items. The idea is to regulate all firearm sales, not just those from a dealer.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Inner city kids who can and will buy a gun on a street corner are not going do something as impractical as shooting up a school.
> They are going to buy the gun with money they make by selling drugs, in order to put food on the family table.


Those kids are trying to survive.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Inner city kids who can and will buy a gun on a street corner are not going do something as impractical as shooting up a school.
> They are going to buy the gun with money they make by selling drugs, in order to put food on the family table.
> Its the foofy wealthy elite from the suburbs who are shooting up schools.


Whether it’s a total of 19 kids killed in one school, or 19 kids killed on the streets, the results are the same. All gun sales need regulation, not just the one that has the most attention because the killings are horrifically confined to one school and one perp and one point in time. There are still 19 kids killed.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Kosh said:


>



Young Guns was a good movie.


----------



## Ringtone (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> There is nothing in the law that makes him ineligible to buy the firearm. And even if there was, he
> 
> Just curious. There are a plethora of people out there who I would argue should not have access to firearms. Age is just one criteria of many.


Nonsense.  A mentally unfit person is ineligible.  Ramos was clearly unfit.  But the question is loaded, dishonest, agenda-driven, as the obvious answer is based on what we know now.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one bringing up vaccinations in a topic about a school shooter.


Takes two to tango. You responded, next time, don't.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one bringing up vaccinations in a topic about a school shooter.


Also, what does your list of teenage murderers have to do with Ramos's right?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Takes two to tango. You responded, next time, don't.


So it’s my fault that you’re off-topic.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The guy was a loner. It’s not going to be easy to get a gun from someone else.
> 
> Raise the age limit on long guns to 21 and severely punish anyone who participates in a straw purchase.


Hate to point this out but it’s something many seem to not see when going on a rampage in a school especially an elementary school you don’t need a long gun to do a lot of damage you could take a 9mm pistol with a couple of extra clips and do pretty much the same thing. While the gun access part of this is important the more important part to me is figuring out what is driving people to do this there was a time not that long ago  when no one would even consider shooting up a school now it seems to be the shooters target of choice. If we truly want to find a way to stop these mass shootings we have to focus on all of this not just the gun aspect of it.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So it’s my fault that you’re off-topic.


No, it's your fault you are. Do I have to explain everything?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Also, what does your list of teenage murderers have to do with Ramos's right?


Demonstrating why people like Ramos should not have the right to purchase an AR-15. You know, the topic.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> Nonsense.  A mentally unfit person is ineligible.  Ramos was clearly unfit.  But the question is loaded, dishonest, agenda-driven, as the obvious answer is based on what we know now.


He obviously passed a background check. You have anyother suggestions that wouldn’t apply to a dozen other socially delinquent 18 year old who didn't murder children. Firearms are way too easily available to every non qualified 
person. It’s not just his age or what his behavior was, neither of which was disqualifying.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Hate to point this out but it’s something many seem to not see when going on a rampage in a school especially an elementary school you don’t need a long gun to do a lot of damage you could take a 9mm pistol with a couple of extra clips and do pretty much the same thing. While the gun access part of this is important the more important part to me is figuring out what is driving people to do this there was a time not that long ago  when no one would even consider shooting up a school now it seems to be the shooters target of choice. If we truly want to find a way to stop these mass shootings we have to focus on all of this not just the gun aspect of it.


A 9mm pistol is already illegal for an 18-year-old to purchase. Lawmakers believe they’re too dangerous in the hands of 18-year-olds. 

Yet we won’t make it illegal for them to purchase an AR-15.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Demonstrating why people like Ramos should not have the right to purchase an AR-15. You know, the topic.


They have nothing to do with Ramos.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Demonstrating why people like Ramos should not have the right to purchase an AR-15. You know, the topic.


It’s simple. No one has an unqualified right to purchase any firearm. You start with that, and solutions come quickerly.m


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> A 9mm pistol is already illegal for an 18-year-old to purchase. Lawmakers believe they’re too dangerous in the hands of 18-year-olds.
> 
> Yet we won’t make it illegal for them to purchase an AR-15.


Only one set of law makers refuse to address the issue…..the US senate.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> No, it's your fault you are. Do I have to explain everything?


Whatever you say. Back to the topic. No more vaccines.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> They have nothing to do with Ramos.


They have something in common: young and all legally allowed to purchase a long gun, which they then used to murder a bunch of people. 

There’s a pattern with all of them and there’s something we can do to address the issue.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Demonstrating why people like Ramos should not have the right to purchase an AR-15. You know, the topic.


Prog Socialists follow the Soviet Communist Doctrines. So, if an agreement is made for gun legislation you can believe it will expand. And more and more restrictions will be added. Their goal is to remove all firearms. As part of it they will expand anyone with psyche issues at all will not be able to purchase a weapon. Anyone who disagrees politically will not be able to purchase a weapon and may even be put into a psyche institution conveniently started after the weapons are being removed. The Repubs will again screw over their voters if they go with a bipartisan deal with the Progs.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> Nonsense.  A mentally unfit person is ineligible.  Ramos was clearly unfit.  But the question is loaded, dishonest, agenda-driven, as the obvious answer is based on what we know now.


That’s your opinion and only after the fact. Guns in general are way too easy to come by for unqualified people.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Prog Socialists follow the Soviet Communist Doctrines. So, if an agreement is made for gun legislation you can believe it will expand. And more and more restrictions will be added. Their goal is to remove all firearms. As part of it they will expand anyone with psyche issues at all will not be able to purchase a weapon. Anyone who disagrees politically will not be able to purchase a weapon and may even be put into a psyche institution conveniently started after the weapons are being removed. The Repubs will again screw over their voters if they go with a bipartisan deal with the Progs.


So do nothing. Got it. 

See you at the next mass shooting.


----------



## Ringtone (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s simple. No one has an unqualified right to purchase any firearm. You start with that, and solutions come quickerly.m


Like I said, the question is agenda-driven.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Prog Socialists follow the Soviet Communist Doctrines. So, if an agreement is made for gun legislation you can believe it will expand. And more and more restrictions will be added. Their goal is to remove all firearms. As part of it they will expand anyone with psyche issues at all will not be able to purchase a weapon. Anyone who disagrees politically will not be able to purchase a weapon and may even be put into a psyche institution conveniently started after the weapons are being removed. The Repubs will again screw over their voters if they go with a bipartisan deal with the Progs.


Our goal is not to remove all firearms, just those from the hands of those who “worship” them and are unqualified.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> A 9mm pistol is already illegal for an 18-year-old to purchase. Lawmakers believe they’re too dangerous in the hands of 18-year-olds.
> 
> Yet we won’t make it illegal for them to purchase an AR-15.


Because a rifle is harder to conceal the hand gun had been the weapon of choice because it was easier to hide and get into the shooters target now they don't even care if anyone sees them with it. To me this again goes back to mental part of the equation of what is driving these people something no one seems to want to acknowledge or addresss we will get nowhere dealing with this problem until we do. We have to look at the whole picture not just part of it I really don't know of anything more that can be said here to get people to understand this.


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The system failed. He was not supposed to be able to own firearms but schools and cops did not do their job reporting him. So legally he was allowed to buy them simple as that.



Yep.  Here was a kid from a troubled background buying these rifles, and:

According to reports I've read, he actually threatened the same school just a few years ago when he was 14!
The kid was allowed past two security checkpoints according to reports and was not stopped--  AFTER already having wrecked his car outside and shooting at the building!
No one has accounted how this kid got the money to buy two brand new ARs much less walked into the school.
Another report says a teacher propped a door open, giving the kid access!
Despite parents being at the school in just a few minutes, in this small community, why did it take police so much longer?
And despite there being enough police outside to fight off a rioting mob, why did the police do nothing, not even letting a parent intercede, for well over an hour?
All school shootings have occurred in schools advertised as 100% gun-free zones.  Not one school with armed staff has been bothered.
Every kid involved in a school shooting has come from a family with leftwing, democratic leanings.  None of them are even remotely allied with the NRA.
Yes every media and pompous jackass politician in the DNC keeps blaming guns, the NRA, and the "gun lobby" (which are nothing more than millions of lawful people all across this country).

Why does this government so badly want to disarm its own people especially as our most basic founding laws forbid it?


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> so what is your piece of shit cock sucking solution motherfucker?
> 
> Don't be coy. Say what you mean, motherfucker.
> 
> You wanna disarm the rest of us.


Post reported


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


If the government has proof that he's mentally unstable, then, sure, they can revoke his right to own a firearm, but not until then.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Yep.  Here was a kid from a troubled background buying these rifles, and:
> 
> According to repoerts I've read, he actually threatened the same school just a few years ago when he was 14!
> The kid was allowed past two security checkpoints according to reports and was not stopped--  AFTER already having wrecked his car outside and shooting at the building!
> ...


He BOUGHT THE WEAPONS 

BIRTHDAY MONEY


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Our goal is not to remove all firearms, just those from the hands of those who “worship” them and are unqualified.



DON'T MAKE US LAUGH


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> BIRTHDAY MONEY



Link?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> So you support a national database of guns and their owners?  Agreed.


No.  The 2nd Amendment doesn't give government the authority to keep tabs on you for exercising it.  Precisely the opposite is the case.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Because a rifle is harder to conceal the hand gun had been the weapon of choice because it was easier to hide and get into the shooters target now they don't even care if anyone sees them with it. To me this again goes back to mental part of the equation of what is driving these people something no one seems to want to acknowledge or addresss we will get nowhere dealing with this problem until we do. We have to look at the whole picture not just part of it I really don't know of anything more that can be said here to get people to understand this.


I’m fine with addressing the mental side of this equation, but we won’t.

Explain to me why pistols are too dangerous in the hands of 18-year-olds but an AR-15 isn’t.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> Like I said, the question is agenda-driven.


 Agenda  driven ? . Every SC firearm decision starts with the idea that firearm rights are not absolute. There is just one group of people, the US senate who are not willing to follow the will of the people. You want a working solution to what happened, it starts with the people elected to the senate.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> If the government has proof that he's mentally unstable, then, sure, they can revoke his right to own a firearm, but not until then.



How are they going to get the proof if he's not tested.  Betcha his parents and grand parents knew he was not normal. But they're not going to turn in their own. Most of us wouldn't either.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That creepy kid who tortures small animals and lives across the street from you
> The kid that other kids say is a future school assassin
> 
> Who supports him going out on his 18th birthday and buying an AR 15, 2000 rounds of ammunition, 30-50 round magazines and body armor?


As long as you got some kind of official document that says he's mentally disturbed.  Otherwise, it's just your opinion.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No.  The 2nd Amendment doesn't give government the authority to keep tabs on you for exercising it.  Precisely the opposite is the case.


Every Supreme Court firearm decision has declared that your rights are not absolute. They all have allowed regulation. The govt keeps fewer tabs in you then capitalism does.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> There’s a pattern with all of them and there’s something we can do to address the issue



Lots of things could be done, but it won't address the issue. Murder has existed since rocks were the choice of killers.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Lots of things could be done, but it won't address the issue. Murder has existed since rocks were the choice of killers.


So do nothing. Got it.


----------



## Ringtone (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> How are they going to get the proof if he's not tested.  Betcha his parents and grand parents knew he was not normal. But they're not going to turn in their own. Most of us wouldn't either.


What is the point of your question?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Every Supreme Court firearm decision has declared the your rights are not absolute.


The 2nd Amendment still doesn't give the government authority to keep tabs on you.

You interpret "not absolute" to mean the government can do whatever it wants.  That's because you're a fucking Nazi who doesn't believe in rights.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m fine with addressing the mental side of this equation, but we won’t.
> 
> Explain to me why pistols are too dangerous in the hands of 18-year-olds but an AR-15 isn’t.


Statistic wise, you know (patterns), suggest handguns are used more times than not....for murder.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So do nothing. Got it.
> 
> See you at the next mass shooting.


We have sat on our butts not realizing mental issues. Psyche institutions are needed for at least the most potentially violent individuals. Actually, studying the reasons for many of the problems we have and then realizing that the agendas of Progs may have caused much of these needs to be reviewed and changed. Even if this has social justice agendas taking a step back or two. Schools need to educate and not indoctrinate. They also need to make sure that no child messes with another. Discipline needs to be improved because many children are wild. Parent or parents work or are not home with children watched by someone else or latch keyed and the child not learning or doing homework at home as well. Traditional marriage needs to be increased by several million at least with the feminists stop shaming any stay-at-home moms. There are more things people can come up with. But these things may be fought because Progs do not believe in much of this. It will work if tried. We are in a boiling cauldron that is overflowing of our own making.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> How are they going to get the proof if he's not tested.  Betcha his parents and grand parents knew he was not normal. But they're not going to turn in their own. Most of us wouldn't either.


Yeah, we can remove all risk by eliminating our Constitutional rights.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So do nothing. Got it.


Deflection noted.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Link?


Google it 
Or
WATCH THE NEWS


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Lots of things could be done, but it won't address the issue. Murder has existed since rocks were the choice of killers.


Rocks can’t do what modern firearms do. You address the issue when the need arises. Generally, we don’t make laws when no one is violating a behavior we don’t condone as a society..


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, we can remove all risk by eliminating our Constitutional rights.


I would

If EITHER of my SONS had shown symptoms of mental illness 
I would have driven them to a therapist 

Capisch?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Our goal is not to remove all firearms, just those from the hands of those who “worship” them and are unqualified.


So, do that. Don't let it affect law abiding citizens.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Our goal is not to remove all firearms, just those from the hands of those who “worship” them and are unqualified.


Yeah, right.  Do you imagine anyone believes you?


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> So, do that. Don't let it affect law abiding citizens.


Don’t need your permission


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I would
> 
> If EITHER of my SONS had shown symptoms of mental illness
> I would have driven them to a therapist
> ...


So does that mean you support eliminating the 2nd Amendment or not?


----------



## Curried Goats (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> At the moment of purchase what should have prevented him from being able to.


His violent online threats for one...


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Rocks can’t do what modern firearms do. You address the issue when the need arises. Generally, we don’t make laws when no one is violating a behavior we don’t condone as a society..


I condone owning a firearm.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You interpret "not absolute" to mean the government can do whatever it wants. That's because you're a fucking Nazi who doesn't believe in rights.


Well, at least I’m a fucking *  and not an idiot who can’t find a partner other then his free hand. Nazi ? You must be confusing free elections with gun a holics desire to not have them.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> His violent online threats for one...


Nope. Some kind of court action is required.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Statistic wise, you know (patterns), suggest handguns are used more times than not....for murder.


More times than not?  That‘s not accurate. The majority of hand gun owners are not murdering people with them.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I condone owning a firearm.


I condone them for only people I want to have them. That’s my right as a voter and what the constitution allows.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> We have sat on our butts not realizing mental issues. Psyche institutions are needed for at least the most potentially violent individuals. Actually, studying the reasons for many of the problems we have and then realizing that the agendas of Progs may have caused much of these needs to be reviewed and changed. Even if this has social justice agendas taking a step back or two. Schools need to educate and not indoctrinate. They also need to make sure that no child messes with another. Discipline needs to be improved because many children are wild. Parent or parents work or are not home with children watched by someone else or latch keyed and the child not learning or doing homework at home as well. Traditional marriage needs to be increased by several million at least with the feminists stop shaming any stay-at-home moms. There are more things people can come up with. But these things may be fought because Progs do not believe in much of this. It will work if tried. We are in a boiling cauldron that is overflowing of our own making.


I’ll believe it when something is done.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Well, at least I’m a fucking *  and not an idiot who can’t find a partner other then his free hand. Nazi ? You must be confusing free elections with gun a holics desire to not have them.


The Nazis were elected to power, moron.  

You're the one who is confused.  Genuine rights can't be voted away.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> So does that mean you support eliminating the 2nd Amendment or not?


You need help


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Rocks can’t do what modern firearms do. You address the issue when the need arises. Generally, we don’t make laws when no one is violating a behavior we don’t condone as a society..


20,000+ gun laws don't address the issue?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Deflection noted.


That’s not a deflection. You’re just super defensive.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I condone them for only people I want to have them. That’s my right as a voter and what the constitution allows.


The Constitution doesn't allow you to vote away the 2nd Amendment.  We already understand that you oppose the 2nd Amendment.  The rest of us would like you to go fuck yourself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> 20,000+ gun laws don't address the issue?


Which of those 20,000 laws would have prevented this incident?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Don’t need your permission


Not asking for it.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You need help


Asking you to clarify your response means I need help?


----------



## lantern2814 (May 29, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> It's like the thug who had a disqualifying record from his time in the Air Force but some clerk forgot to put it into his official file.  He went on to shoot up a church in Texas.


Sadly, that’s where a lot of the problem comes in. People not doing their rather simple job of updating databases or reporting red flag notices that come across their desk. If some people would just do their job properly,  a lot of these incidents would never occur.


----------



## Curried Goats (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nope. Some kind of court action is required.


No to what you clown? I'm not suggesting that as soon as you make a threat online a force field should manifest and block you from your rifle. People who make threats, either in person or online should have those instances documented by the site they made them on, that information should be forwarded to the police and the police should be able to use that information to get a court order to seize any weapons that person may own as well as add them to list of people prohibited from purchasing firearms.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> More times than not? That‘s not accurate. The majority of hand gun owners are not murdering people with them.


Duh, again??? Handguns are used for murder much more than rifles.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Duh, again??? Handguns are used for murder much more than rifles.


Correct.

And rifles are used more for mass shootings.


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> When I bought my guns I had to list my date of birth... No database needed....


You wrote "when an 18 year old kid purchases two AR 15's a red flag should be raised".  What is that mechanism for raising that flag?


----------



## Peace (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Until he was ineligible to own one there wasn’t anything anyone could have done…


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’ll believe it when something is done.


No you won't. Our 20,000+ gun laws prove it.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> The Nazis were elected to power, moron.
> 
> You're the one who is confused.  Genuine rights can't be voted away.


The election was neither free nor fair.
It was a minority party….
The Nazis secured 43.9% of the vote, the Nazis still did not command a majority in the Reichstag.

The Enabling Law​On the 23 March 1933, Hitler proposed the Enabling Law to the Reichstag. This new law gave Hitler the power to rule by decree rather than passing laws through the Reichstag and the president. If passed, the law established  the conditions needed for dictatorial rule


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> No to what you clown? I'm not suggesting that as soon as you make a threat online a force field should manifest and block you from your rifle. People who make threats, either in person or online should have those instances documented by the site they made them on, that information should be forwarded to the police and the police should be able to use that information to get a court order to seize any weapons that person may own as well as add them to list of people prohibited from purchasing firearms.



In other words, you also believe some kind of court action is required.

What a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Leo123 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Hindsight is always the best sight.   If Ramos was not a crazy fuck I would support his right to buy a gun.   The problem with your question is it comes after the fact and ignores all of the red flags that arose around this kid.   There were plenty of indications that this kid was a rotter and all got ignored.   He foretold what he was going to do.  There were also a lot of other things that contributed to this slaughter.  A teacher propped a door open allowing easy access by the perp.   911 calls by the kids (during the shooting) were not transferred to the 19 cops in the hallway that assumed all kids were dead and they were dealing with just a hostage situation.   No armed security on campus as well.


----------



## Moonglow (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


Yes, since it is his right.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> No you won't. Our 20,000+ gun laws prove it.


Ineffective gun laws.

We can’t pass anything that is effective at preventing mass shootings.


----------



## Curried Goats (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> In other words, you also believe some kind of court action is required.
> 
> What a fucking dumbass.


What the fuck did you think I was implying originally?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Which of those 20,000 laws would have prevented this incident?


None. And any new laws won't either. The point.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> None. And any new laws won't either. The point.


Your fellow Republicans disagree. They believe in raising the age limit for long guns to 21.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The election was neither free nor fair.
> It was a minority party….
> The Nazis secured 43.9% of the vote, the Nazis still did not command a majority in the Reichstag.
> 
> The Enabling Law​On the 23 March 1933, Hitler proposed the Enabling Law to the Reichstag. This new law gave Hitler the power to rule by decree rather than passing laws through the Reichstag and the president. If passed, the law established  the conditions needed for dictatorial rule


It was the largest party in Germany. All the other parties were also "minority parties."  The law did not require the Nazis to win a majority to have Hitler appointed as chancellor.

I've heard these excuses 10,000 times.

_"The Enabling Law_​​_On the 23 March 1933, Hitler proposed the Enabling Law to the Reichstag. This new law gave Hitler the power to rule by decree rather than passing laws through the Reichstag and the president. If passed, the law established the conditions needed for dictatorial rule"_​​That's how democracy worked in Weimar Germany.  Are you opposed to democracy?


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> No you won't. Our 20,000+ gun laws prove it.


kind of silly. Only federal laws are nation wide are universal laws. Totaling  up all the laws of every state, county and town is silly when all you live in is one of each . Only Fed and those in your state, city, county are relevant 
.


----------



## Leo123 (May 29, 2022)

If we had trained, armed security in our schools and just shot and killed any armed and unauthorized individual trying to get into a school, this shit would stop.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ineffective gun laws.
> 
> We can’t pass anything that is effective at preventing mass shootings.


You mean like abolishing the 2nd Amendment?

You actually can pass effective laws, but Democrats are opposed to them.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correct.
> 
> And rifles are used more for mass shootings.



"Mass shootings" are murder, I see no difference.

Guns used in mass shootings U.S. 2021 | Statista​
Handguns are the most common weapon type used in mass shootings in the United States, with a total of 146 different handguns being used in 98 incidents between 1982 and May 2022. These figures are calculated from a total of 128 reported cases over this period, meaning handguns are involved in about 77 percent of mass shootings.

Most Active Shooters Use Pistols, Not Rifles, According to FBI Data​


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> If there was a national database, I'd be in it. In time, my file would be covered in so much dust, it wouldn't even matter. Because I can pass a psych exam. I qualify for an AR or just about any over the counter gun.  And I'm proud of that fact. I even bragged about getting my permit (years ago).  So my file would never even be opened.
> 
> It was like proving I wasn't a mental case. Not that I had to prove anything to anyone except myself.  But it's a good feeling knowing that you haven't screwed up your life so much that you can't even carry a pistol.


I'm not a gun owner but I have bought ammo so I'd be in there too I'd guess.

My thing on gun control is that if I see someone carrying a gun I'd like to know they know how and when to use it.  No different from seeing a driver on the street.


----------



## Missourian (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> So you support a national database of guns and their owners?  Agreed.


Sorry...all my guns were destroyed in a fire.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> The Constitution doesn't allow you to vote away the 2nd Amendment.  We already understand that you oppose the 2nd Amendment.  The rest of us would like you to go fuck yourself.


Don’t need to. Maybe you didn’t know that. Even the Heller decision allows for permitting handgun owners  and firearm registration. What else do you need for all firearms.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans disagree. They believe in raising the age limit for long guns to 21.



Ok, and?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> What the fuck did you think I was implying originally?


I don't assume progs have common sense.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I'm not a gun owner but I have bought ammo so I'd be in there too I'd guess.
> 
> My thing on gun control is that if I see someone carrying a gun I'd like to know they know how and when to use it.  No different from seeing a driver on the street.


I’m concerned that they are eligible.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Don’t need to. Maybe you didn’t know that. Even the Heller decision allows for permitting handgun owners  and firearm registration. What else do you need for all firearms.


I don't believe it does.  Who says so?


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I don't assume progs have common sense.


The old common  sense argument. Is that the same common sense that you humpers of  Trump used to suggest the Guard be activated for rioters and shoot them in the legs ?


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No.  The 2nd Amendment doesn't give government the authority to keep tabs on you for exercising it.  Precisely the opposite is the case.


Rambunctious might disagree.  He(?) wants a red flag law to keep guns away from potential mass murders and a national database is the only way I know to make that happen.  He doesn't support mass murder, do you?  Do you have an alternative solution?


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I don't believe it does.  Who says so?


It’s not a ”who”. It’s the conservative opinion. Then you didn’t read the Heller decision.

You still need to be permitted and register the handgun in DC after the Heller decision.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


AYE, cant make up this much stupid in one sitting.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> kind of silly. Only federal laws are nation wide are universal laws. Totaling up all the laws of every state, county and town is silly when all you live in is one of each . Only Fed and those in your state, city, county are relevant



How many laws did Ramos break?    Let's count.

Would one or two more have made a difference?!?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The old common  sense argument. Is that the same common sense that you hero Trump used to suggest the Guard be activated for rioters and shoot them in the legs ?


There isn't a shred of evidence that Trump ever said that.


----------



## Missourian (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans disagree. They believe in raising the age limit for long guns to 21.


As long as we raise the voting age to 21...I'm all for it.


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Sorry...all my guns were destroyed in a fire.


Very sorry to hear it.  I hope they don't turn up in the hands of a criminal and make you an accessory.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s not a ”who”. It’s the conservative opinion. Then you didn’t read the Heller decision.
> 
> You still need to be permitted and register the handgun in DC after the Heller decision.


Quote the part where it grants government permission to license firearms.


----------



## Missourian (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Very sorry to hear it.  I hope they don't turn up in the hands of a criminal and make you an accessory.



They must have stole them and set the fire to cover their tracks. 😳


----------



## dudmuck (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> AYE, cant make up this much stupid in one sitting.


Ramos was part of that "well regulated" militia?
yea, youre even dumber


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m concerned that they are eligible.


If you think you can get all guns confiscated in America, all I can say is good luck.  Registration, red flag laws, mandatory training, these are things that might actually happen.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Quote the part where it grants government permission to license firearms.


Why the fk should I. I’m not the guy too lazy to read it who needs copy someone else work. You have access, right ?


----------



## alang1216 (May 29, 2022)

Missourian said:


> They must have stole them and set the fire to cover their tracks. 😳


I'm sure they'd never turn on you.  Honor among thieves and all.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> Ramos was part of that "well regulated" militia?
> yea, youre even dumber



And he doubles down on stupid.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Why the fk should I. I’m not the guy too lazy to read it who needs copy someone else work. You have access, right ?


Fine then.  We'll safely assume that you were just blowing hot air out your ass.

Telling their critics to look it up" is a tactic favored by morons.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> Ramos was part of that "well regulated" militia?
> yea, youre even dumber


Another liar shows his stuff.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> If you think you can get all guns confiscated in America, all I can say is good luck.  Registration, red flag laws, mandatory training, these are things that might actually happen.


Nope. Don’t need to. There are tens of thousands of full auto firearms  out there. Can you name any that have been used in mass murders ? Or many used in any gun crime, anywhere in the US. We didn’t confiscate them.


----------



## Vastator (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Choke to death on a black dick...


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Fine then.  We'll safely assume that you were just blowing hot air out your ass.


You can only assume you’re a lazy fker.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Choke to death on a black dick...


You must speak from experience.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Choke to death on a black dick...


...or maybe two...


Dagosa said:


> You can only assume you’re a lazy fker.


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope. Don’t need to. There are tens of thousands of full auto firearms  out there. Can you name any that have been used in mass murders ? Or many used in any gun crime, anywhere in the US. We didn’t confiscate them.


'We pretty much made it illegal to own them, douchebag. I doubt that more than 10,000 people own a license to own a full auto machine gun.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You can only assume you’re a lazy fker.


Nope.  We assume that you're a liar who can't defend his idiotic claims.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You mean like abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> You actually can pass effective laws, but Democrats are opposed to them.


No, I don’t mean like abolishing the 2nd.

I mean pushing for laws that even Republicans agree with.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> 'We pretty much made it illegal to own them, douchebag. I doubt that more than 10,000 people own a license to own a full auto machine gun.


Wait, you guys parade around telling everyone how easy it is to convert many semi auto firearms to functioning full autos. It isn’t like it can’t be done with most AR15 platform  rifles. Are you now admitting it’s possible to control other firearms as well with out confiscating them ?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No, I don’t mean like abolishing the 2nd.
> 
> I mean pushing for laws that even Republicans agree with.


Sush as?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wait, you guys parade around telling everyone how easy it is to convert many semi auto firearms to functioning full autos. It isn’t like it can’t be done with most AR15 platform  rifles. Are you now admitting it’s possible to control other firearms as well with out confiscating them ?


You have me confused with people who actually said those things.  However, I doubt it.  Your rant is the product of pure idiocy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> "Mass shootings" are murder, I see no difference.
> ​


Of course you don’t. Mass shootings involve several victims and are usually done by someone trying to kill as many people as possible rather than a specific person for a personal reason.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Sush as?


Raising the minimum age for purchasing long guns.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?



Under the circumstances he bought the gun he had every right to do so. 

Maybe background checks are flawed


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Ok, and?


And I agree with them that implementing this would be effective.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> The Constitution doesn't allow you to vote away the 2nd Amendment.  We already understand that you oppose the 2nd Amendment.  The rest of us would like you to go fuck yourself.


You have NO RIGHT to speak for me 

capisch?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Missourian said:


> As long as we raise the voting age to 21...I'm all for it.


We already put the minimum age for hand guns at 21. We concluded that they’re too dangerous in the wrong hands.

Why not the same for long guns?


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> 'We pretty much made it illegal to own them, douchebag. I doubt that more than 10,000 people own a license to own a full auto machine gun.



Total number on the books per aft, 1/2 million full autos.









						ATF Reveals The Number of Registered Machine Guns - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Thanks to an addition slipped into to the 1986 Firearm Owners Protection Act, guns with giggle switches are beyond the reach of most civilians. While ostensibly legal to own, thanks to FOPA’s Hughes amendment, there’s been a de facto ban on civilian transfer or...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com
				





bripat9643 said:


> You hav eme confused with people who actually said those things.  However, I doubt it.  Your rant is the product of pure idiocy.


have you confused with another Humper.


----------



## Leweman (May 29, 2022)

If no liberals (as decided by me) could buy guns, the world would be a safer place.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Leweman said:


> If no liberals (as decided by me) could buy guns, the world would be a safer place.


Considering that the right wing terrorist groups are now the greatest national terrorism threat, unlikely.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No, I don’t mean like abolishing the 2nd.
> 
> I mean pushing for laws that even Republicans agree with.


Lol, we got enough laws, but you idiots cannot grasp that concept, can you? What laws would have stopped this mass murder seeing how scum doesn't obey laws?


----------



## Leweman (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Considering that the right wing terrorist groups are now the greatest national terrorism threat, unlikely.


HAHA.  According to liberal nut jobs. Surrrrrrrre.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.



I would.   Based on the current laws there was no reason to deny him his 2nd amendment rights


----------



## Missourian (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> We already put the minimum age for hand guns at 21. We concluded that they’re too dangerous in the wrong hands.
> 
> Why not the same for long guns?


Why not the same for voting?

If the government doesn't believe an 18 year old, a 19 year old or a 20 year old has the level of maturity required to handle purchasing alcohol, tobacco or firearms... then obviously they haven't reached a level of maturity required to make good decisions for the rest of us.

It makes perfect sense to tie the voting age to the age one can purchase a firearm.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> Lol, we got enough laws, but you idiots cannot grasp that concept, can you? What laws would have stopped this mass murder seeing how scum doesn't obey laws?


Raising the age limit on long guns.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Why not the same for voting?
> 
> If the government doesn't believe an 18 year old, a 19 year old or a 20 year old has the level of maturity required to handle purchasing alcohol, tobacco or firearms... then obviously they haven't reached a level of maturity required to make good decisions for the rest of us.
> 
> It makes perfect sense to tie the voting age to the age one can purchase a firearm.


Because 10-year-olds don’t get slaughtered from people voting.

Explain your retarded reasoning to Florida. 18-year-olds vote in Florida. 18-year-olds can’t legally purchase a long gun in Florida.

Let me know how that goes.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Of course you don’t. Mass shootings involve several victims and are usually done by someone trying to kill as many people as possible rather than a specific person for a personal reason.


Of course, you're going to ignore statistics that prove handguns are used far more for murder than rifles, including mass shootings.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> We already put the minimum age for hand guns at 21. We concluded that they’re too dangerous in the wrong hands.
> 
> Why not the same for long guns?


Ramos also had a handgun. That law also failed to stop Ramos.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Of course, you're going to ignore statistics that prove handguns are used far more for murder than rifles, including mass shootings.


Post the data for mass shootings and hand guns.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would.   Based on the current laws there was no reason to deny him his 2nd amendment rights



LMAO... "Based on the current laws" means you trust the government and their laws, which has failed to keep children and other citizens safe.  You have faith in something that's obviously failed. 

The law allowed a psychopath to get a gun and kill children. I started a poll on this, on another thread, and so do most of the other radical right wingers. 

Lives are first. 2A comes after. 

This whole thread reeks of "You can kill my children, but you can't take my guns."


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Post the data for mass shootings and hand guns.


The FBI posted the data, check it out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Ramos also had a handgun. That law also failed to stop Ramos.


I haven’t heard about that. Link please.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> The FBI posted the data, check it out.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I haven’t heard about that. Link please.


It's the one you ignored. Post #227


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> LMAO... "Based on the current laws" means you trust the government and their laws, which has failed to keep children and other citizens safe. You have faith in something that's obviously failed.



Then the laws should be changed if you do not agree with them.  



YoursTruly said:


> The law allowed a psychopath to get a gun and kill children. I started a poll on this, on another thread, and so do most of the other radical right wingers.



Nobody knew he was a psychopath till after he got the guns and killed people.  That is the way it normally  works



YoursTruly said:


> Lives are first. 2A comes after.



No, that is not the case.   If you do not agree with the 2A there is a process to have it removed.   Just ignoring it is not really a good option.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> As long as you got some kind of official document that says he's mentally disturbed.  Otherwise, it's just your opinion.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> It's the one you ignored. Post #227


That data goes too far back.  We don’t need data on the last 40 years, especially when the Federal Assault Weapons Ban expired in 2004. After that time, the amount of AR-15s in circulation skyrocketed.









						Federal Assault Weapons Ban - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/26/tallying-americas-fascination-with-ar-15-style-rifles/


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Then the laws should be changed if you do not agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there's no one to check to see if someone is a psychopath before they buy a gun, then they're going to be able to buy a gun.  

Remember the whole thing about "checks and balances, Trust but verify."  Those things work.


----------



## BluesLegend (May 29, 2022)

Dems proposed to cure mental illness by banning it.


bripat9643 said:


> Sush as?


It's gun control, you can't trust one word the Dems say they LIE! For every inch you give they will take a mile until the 2nd is no more.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> If there's no one to check to see if someone is a psychopath before they buy a gun, then they're going to be able to buy a gun.
> 
> Remember the whole thing about "checks and balances, Trust but verify."  Those things work.



so you are saying that anyone buying a good needs to have a exam to determine if they are a psychopath or not?


----------



## surada (May 29, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Dems proposed to cure mental illness by banning it.
> 
> It's gun control, you can't trust one word the Dems say they LIE! For every inch you give they will take a mile until the 2nd is no more.



 Abbott makes the same speech after each of the six massacres in Texas since he's been in office.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You have NO RIGHT to speak for me
> 
> capisch?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because 10-year-olds don’t get slaughtered from people voting.



Actually, they do.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Actually, they do.


Back that up.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Considering that the right wing terrorist groups are now the greatest national terrorism threat, unlikely.


Only prog morons believe that.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Back that up.


How many 10-year-olds were slaughtered during WW II?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That data goes too far back


Hey, I know. Let's just include the last year.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> so you are saying that anyone buying a good needs to have a exam to determine if they are a psychopath or not?



Yup. 
Are you scared of not passing a psych exam? I'm not. I can pass one with flying colors.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Raising the age limit on long guns.


My God you are STUPID! What will make them obey the laws, you vile butcher?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Hey, I know. Let's just include the last year.


That would paint a more accurate picture of what we’re _currently_ dealing with, which is not the same as it was 40 years ago.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> My God you are STUPID! What will make them obey the laws, you vile butcher?


Explain that to the Republican lawmakers who agreed with exactly that.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Explain that to the Republican lawmakers who agreed with exactly that.


Lol, never an answer from you vile scum.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Raising the age limit on long guns.


I've blocked you, ya lying piece of shit.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Trump: "Take the guns first. Due process later. "


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Yup.
> Are you scared of not passing a psych exam? I'm not. I can pass one with flying colors.



Who is going to administer the test?  

I do not need to pass the test, I own all the guns I every plan to own.  No way I would buy one from a deal/gun store even if I wanted a new one.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Trump: "Take the guns first. Due process later. "


Come get them.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott makes the same speech after every massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You bed wetting parasites parrot the same insipid bullshit after every mass murder that gets any attention and the ones that get no attention. It's always "ban the guns" as if people who are intent on violating laws against fucking MURDER give a fruit fly's fuck about violating laws about the tool used in committing that crime. *

*You leftists  are so fucking retarded I can not actually oppose abortion because you should have been shop vacced into a toilet and the whore that briefly carried you in a cum dumpster womb should have been sterilized. There are not words vulgar enough yet developed in the english language to describe what despicable pieces of shit like you are.

.*


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Who is going to administer the test?
> 
> I do not need to pass the test, I own all the guns I every plan to own.  No way I would buy one from a deal/gun store even if I wanted a new one.



This is part of the discussion that hasn't taken place yet. We haven't gotten passed the "It's ok to kill my kids, but don't take my guns." 
Who's going to give the tests, what's going to part of the test. Those are good conversations to have. 
I would object to anti gun left leaning radical psychologist having anything to do with these tests or interviews. The same as I would object to some psychologist who'd pass every Tom, Dick and Harry that walked through his door.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> This is part of the discussion that hasn't taken place yet. We haven't gotten passed the "It's ok to kill my kids, but don't take my guns."



It is not ok to do either.  



YoursTruly said:


> Who's going to give the tests, what's going to part of the test. Those are good conversations to have.



As well as the conversations on how all this fits into the Constitution. 



YoursTruly said:


> I would object to anti gun left leaning radical psychologist having anything to do with these tests or interviews. The same as I would object to some psychologist who'd pass every Tom, Dick and Harry that walked through his door.



Do you think there are enough "neutral" shrinks to give the test?  Does one get the test once or every time you buy a gun?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> Lol, never an answer from you vile scum.


Your fellow Republicans see the sense in it. Why is it that you can’t?


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Under the circumstances he bought the gun he had every right to do so.
> 
> Maybe background checks are flawed


It’s the weapon that is “flawed“ for the purchase in this case. It’s a low recoil, high cap, high velocity military round. It’s not made for classrooms.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> I've blocked you, ya lying piece of shit.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott makes the same speech after every massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In which he said nothing.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> This is part of the discussion that hasn't taken place yet. We haven't gotten passed the "It's ok to kill my kids, but don't take my guns."
> Who's going to give the tests, what's going to part of the test. Those are good conversations to have.
> I would object to anti gun left leaning radical psychologist having anything to do with these tests or interviews. The same as I would object to some psychologist who'd pass every Tom, Dick and Harry that walked through his door.


..and never suggest the one thing that would stop it all...


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Only prog morons believe that.


Along with every national defense agency. I suppose Humper morons are used to arguing the indefensible.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> ..and never suggest the one thing that would stop it all...



There is no "on thing that would stop it all."


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

Leweman said:


> HAHA.  According to liberal nut jobs. Surrrrrrrre.


Even the national defense agencies under Trump were saying it. The assassin in this case was a right wing gun a holic in the making.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


Of course.


----------



## Dagosa (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> Lol, we got enough laws, but you idiots cannot grasp that concept, can you? What laws would have stopped this mass murder seeing how scum doesn't obey laws?


He broke no laws dude. Obviously, they were inappropriate.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Along with every national defense agency. I suppose Humper morons are used to arguing the indefensible.


Wrong.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> His adolescents crimes should've prevented him from buying a gun. His age is another.  Parents don't force their kids to grow up, which is why  age requirements are apparently needed now a days.
> I know a woman who's still raising her 30yr old druggy son.  This kid was living with his grand parents, apparently because his own parents couldn't handle him.
> A psych evaluation, from someone who know's WTF they're doing, could've pointed this out.


What crimes did he commit prior?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That would paint a more accurate picture of what we’re _currently_ dealing with, which is not the same as it was 40 years ago.


What we're dealing with is murder. The first law passed did not stop it, and here we are 20,000 laws later dealing with the same old rhetoric.....One more law and we can fix it.    LOL


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> LMAO... "Based on the current laws" means you trust the government and their laws, which has failed to keep children and other citizens safe.  You have faith in something that's obviously failed.
> 
> The law allowed a psychopath to get a gun and kill children. I started a poll on this, on another thread, and so do most of the other radical right wingers.
> 
> ...


Wrong. Rights will not be surrendered under the guise of "safety".


----------



## Leweman (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Even the national defense agencies under Trump were saying it. The assassin in this case was a right wing gun a holic in the making.


Dude.  That's still liberal nut jubs.  You get that everyone with government jobs didn't become conservative because Trump was President for a bit right?  Shit half the people he hired or appointed were shit bag,  cock sucking government first supporters.  That gets America nowhere.  Unfortunately that's who wants to work for the govt.  It's a problem.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> There are no background checks for individual sellers, dumb ass.


Yes.  Private sales are allowed if you aren't in the business of selling firearms for a living.

Most of the private transfers are between family members or friends and that is a good thing.  I know you dipshit Moon Bats don't like it because you are against liberty but most states allow it.

By the way, you can't do a private sale out of state.

If the ATF assholes finds out you are using private sales as a business then that is against the law.

Of course it really doesn't make any difference if the person you sell something to passes a background check or not because background checks are absolutely useless to prevent someone from using a firearm in a crime.  Most of the hight profile shooters recently have passed a background check.  it is only a placebo for stupid confused asshole Moon Bats like yourself.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> We already put the minimum age for hand guns at 21. We concluded that they’re too dangerous in the wrong hands.
> 
> Why not the same for long guns?


Because in any given year a few hundred are killed with rifles vs. thousands via handguns.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> Wrong. Rights will not be surrendered under the guise of "safety".



LMAO.. That sounds good. But the rights that's been taken away from all of us, we don't even recognize are missing. 

BTW, what about the 19 childrens rights? They don't matter now. But what about the next 19 children. Do theirs matter? Or do you even care.

"Kill my kids. But don't take my guns."


----------



## Winco (May 29, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BTW, the Democrats are saying that there are no background checks.


Lie ^^^^^ 
People have stated that you can buy a gun from a private seller w/out a background check.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans see the sense in it. Why is it that you can’t?


Republicans are the moderate wing of the despicable Big Government Party.  The Democrats are the bat shit crazy wing.

Republicans will too often join the goddamn Democrats to give away our liberties.  You can't trust them much more to protect our liberties any more than you can trust the filthy Democrats.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> What we're dealing with is murder. The first law passed did not stop it, and here we are 20,000 laws later dealing with the same old rhetoric.....One more law and we can fix it.    LOL


Your fellow Republicans disagree with you on how effective this law would be.


----------



## BackAgain (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Interesting question. Kudos on that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> Because in any given year a few hundred are killed with rifles vs. thousands via handguns.


Yet the most destructive mass shootings are done with rifles, not hand guns. Maybe we should limit who can legally purchase them just like we did with hand guns.


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans disagree. They believe in raising the age limit for long guns to 21.


Criminals don’t follow the RULES


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> There isn't a shred of evidence that Trump ever said that.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## theHawk (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Kind of weird question.

Ramos had the right to buy a firearm because he was a citizen of age.

Buying the firearm never gave him the right to murder anyone, much less a room full of kids.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> There is no "on thing that would stop it all."


Goodbye shit stain.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> LMAO.. That sounds good. But the rights that's been taken away from all of us, we don't even recognize are missing.
> 
> BTW, what about the 19 childrens rights? They don't matter now. But what about the next 19 children. Do theirs matter? Or do you even care.
> 
> "Kill my kids. But don't take my guns."


What rights are those?  It's already against the law to kill people.


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.



Ramos….with his history of violence seen by his family, his schools, and the police?  No.   He should have been taken into custody using the existing emergency protection order laws and placed in psychiatric care which would have tripped his background check

Government failed.


The other close to 40 million 18, 19,20 year olds who did nothing wrong and are not dangerous?   Yeah, they can by a rifle.

Does that context address your silly question?


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> Goodbye shit stain.


You need help 

Debating is a SKILL


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> LOLOLOLOL


Link?


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> At the moment of purchase what should have prevented him from being able to.



An arrest or the current emergency protective order putting him under involuntary psychiatric care……..

But the school, the police and his family failed to use that current, exiting law in Texas to do it


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You need help
> 
> Debating is a SKILL


And you believe you have it?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That would paint a more accurate picture of what we’re _currently_ dealing with, which is not the same as it was 40 years ago.


200 Mass Shootings So Far This Year; Most With Legal Guns​
_The full list of mass shootings in 2022 can be __found here__._

According to the NIJ survey, many mass shooters have clean records and can buy guns legally, reports the New York Times. If they are underage or young adults, they often obtain guns as gifts from their parents — or borrow or steal weapons from their house. *25 percent of mass shootings involved long guns,* like AR-15s and AK-47s, which many mass shooters appear to favor.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Criminals don’t follow the RULES


Your fellow Republicans see the value of implementing this law.


----------



## BackAgain (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> And you believe you have it?


Fran might believe it. But Fran is a retard, so it doesn’t matter what Fran believes.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So do nothing. Got it.
> 
> See you at the next mass shooting.


What do you suggest?

What do all these shooters have in common?  SSRIs? Maybe we need to ban THOSE.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans see the value of implementing this law.


Who is that?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans disagree with you on how effective this law would be.


They have to deal with their ignorance, not me.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> 200 Mass Shootings So Far This Year; Most With Legal Guns​
> _The full list of mass shootings in 2022 can be __found here__._
> 
> According to the NIJ survey, many mass shooters have clean records and can buy guns legally, reports the New York Times. If they are underage or young adults, they often obtain guns as gifts from their parents — or borrow or steal weapons from their house. *25 percent of mass shootings involved long guns,* like AR-15s and AK-47s, which many mass shooters appear to favor.


And those 25% of incidents with long guns result in what percentage of deaths and injuries?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Who is that?


Florida lawmakers.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> They have to deal with their ignorance, not me.


Or maybe you’re the ignorant one.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Florida lawmakers.


Quote one.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What do you suggest?
> 
> What do all these shooters have in common?  SSRIs? Maybe we need to ban THOSE.


I suggest something that somebody like you would never agree with.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Quote one.


Read about it here.









						NRA appeals decision upholding Florida’s gun sale age limit
					

The NRA has decided to appeal a recent district court ruling that upheld the state’s law prohibiting the sale of guns to anyone under the age of 21.




					www.wjhg.com


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> 200 Mass Shootings So Far This Year; Most With Legal Guns​
> _The full list of mass shootings in 2022 can be __found here__._
> 
> According to the NIJ survey, many mass shooters have clean records and can buy guns legally, reports the New York Times. If they are underage or young adults, they often obtain guns as gifts from their parents — or borrow or steal weapons from their house. *25 percent of mass shootings involved long guns,* like AR-15s and AK-47s, which many mass shooters appear to favor.



That is a lie….there have been a total of 3 mass public shootings so far this year….using thFBI definition…..the Mother Jones Mass Public Shooting data base…..

No you moron….Mass Public shooters prefer handguns as the 25% number for rifles you just cited means ……

Do you understand math?


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> And those 25% of incidents with long guns result in what percentage of deaths and injuries?




Less murders each year than knives, clubs or barehands…..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So legally he was allowed to buy them simple as that.


Has that been established as fact?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Has that been established as fact?



I'm sure by now if it wasn't it'd be well known


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Less murders each year than knives, clubs or barehands…..


There’s not so many mass killings with knives, clubs, or barehands.


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> There’s not so many mass killings with knives, clubs, or barehands.



So…….they kill more people than mass public shooters with guns

Knives kill over 1,500 people every year…..

Mass public shooters on 2021….all 6 of them?  Killed 43 people

Can you see that you have no case using mass public shooters?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> So…….they kill more people than mass public shooters with guns
> 
> Knives kill over 1,500 people every year…..
> 
> ...


Explain that to your fellow Republicans who agree with me on raising the minimum age to purchase long guns.

This school shooter didn’t decide to murder a bunch of children with a knife or with his bare hands.  He wanted to do maximum damage and that’s what we should be trying to prevent.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correct.
> 
> And rifles are used more for mass shootings.





XponentialChaos said:


> And those 25% of incidents with long guns result in what percentage of deaths and injuries?




Trying to move the goalposts doesn't do your side any good.


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Explain that to your fellow Republicans who agree with me on raising the minimum age to purchase long guns.
> 
> This school shooter didn’t decide to murder a bunch of children with a knife or with his bare hands.



And doofus. He could have done the same thing with a pistol or shotgun

Yes, the Republican Party is the stupid party, the democrat party is the evil party


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Link?


Do you get WiFi in your bunker?


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And doofus. He could have done the same thing with a pistol or shotgun
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is the stupid party, the democrat party is the evil party


Wowsers


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Trying to move the goalposts doesn't do your side any good.


That’s fine, but we should be talking about the amount of damage done, not the number of incidents.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No you moron….Mass Public shooters prefer handguns as the 25% number for rifles you just cited means ……


That was my point smart guy, tell the rest of your clan.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Yawn.  Projection and Virtue thread.  No one has a damn crystal ball when they buy weapons.  No one knows hes gonna use it to slaughter kids.

Op is playing the game if you support selling these guns you are a murderer.

Utter nonsense and tactic of the left.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That’s fine, but we should be talking about the amount of damage done, not the number of incidents.



So, why are you?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 29, 2022)

Not many mass shootings in schools overall.  Just massive dancing on dead bodies for a agenda.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And doofus. He could have done the same thing with a pistol or shotgun
> 
> Yes, the Republican Party is the stupid party, the democrat party is the evil party


Your fellow Republicans disagree with you, you moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> So, why are you?


Because I want to.


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans disagree with you, you moron.



No, spineless politicians who are dumb and cowards agree with doing anything to try to appease fascists like you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No, spineless politicians who are dumb and cowards agree with doing anything to try to appease fascists like you.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That’s fine, but we should be talking about the amount of damage done, not the number of incidents.





XponentialChaos said:


> Because I want to.



Make up your mind.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Make up your mind.


I have. You’re just playing games.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That’s fine, but we should be talking about the amount of damage done, not the number of incidents.


No, you are talking about stripping HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of their rights because of a handful.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Funny, other then a car which is highly regulated as are explosives, the rest are no where near as lethal at the range a firearm is. If you want to regulate firearms to the same degree as autos, you’d have a point. EVERYONE is dangerous  with some controlled substances and items. The idea is to regulate all firearm sales, not just those from a dealer.



There is no legal means by which private sales of used items can be regulated.
It would violate the 4th and 5th amendments.

Cars and explosives are not really regulated at all.
If a person is psychotic or have criminal records, they have no problem obtaining cars or explosives.
All they do with explosives is keep a list of buyer names.
There is no background check, training proof, skill test, etc.
You just have to pay $60 for a permit.
{...
Anyone who procures, transports, or uses explosives in the state must also obtain a written permit from DCS or the fire marshal of the town where the activity is conducted. The permit must specify the:
1. purchaser's name,
2. amount of explosives purchased and transported,
3. explosive's purpose, and
4. number of years the permittee has been blasting.
This permit costs $60 and is valid for as long as is required to accomplish the explosive's purpose, but no more than a year. Finally, DCS must examine and approve all vehicles used to transport explosives. The inspection fee is $100 (CGS § 29-349(e)).
...}

And the point is that there is no point in trying to regulate only one of the means by which people can cause great harm to others.  You either have to regulate all of them or none, and it makes are more sense to regulate the dangerous people instead of the means by which they might cause harm?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


No you cannot be pro 2nd Amendment while proposing restrictions on our rights to keep and bear, particularly preconditions.

He had a right to buy them, but he had no right to use them in a crime just like everyone has a right to buy a car but no right to run it through a crowd of people.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> A 9mm pistol is already illegal for an 18-year-old to purchase. Lawmakers believe they’re too dangerous in the hands of 18-year-olds.
> 
> Yet we won’t make it illegal for them to purchase an AR-15.



I disagree.  I see nothing that makes it illegal for an 18 year old to buy a pistol?
{...
An individual between* 18 and 21* years of age may acquire a handgun from an unlicensed individual who resides in the same state, provided the person acquiring the handgun is not otherwise prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under federal law.
...}


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No, you are talking about stripping HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of their rights because of a handful.


I have bipartisan support for what I want.

Sucks for you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> I disagree.  I see nothing that makes it illegal for an 18 year old to buy a pistol?
> {...
> An individual between* 18 and 21* years of age may acquire a handgun from an unlicensed individual who resides in the same state, provided the person acquiring the handgun is not otherwise prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under federal law.
> ...}


Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Not many mass shootings in schools overall.  Just massive dancing on dead bodies for a agenda.


Ummmm

Do you have a point?


----------



## AntonToo (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Who here supports your right to vote?
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> No more voting for your dumb ass.



I support his right to vote, get lost troll.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I have bipartisan support for what I want.
> 
> Sucks for you.


Doesn't mean it's right or will ever happen.   Certainly an infringement.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s simple. No one has an unqualified right to purchase any firearm. You start with that, and solutions come quickerly.m



Don't see your point.
No right is unqualified.
For example, your right to life is forfeit if the police decide to shoot and kill you.

But under what legal pretense can one deny the right to purchase a firearm for defense?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Doesn't mean it's right or will ever happen.   Certainly an infringement.


It already happened.

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Only one set of law makers refuse to address the issue…..the US senate.



All federal firearm laws are inherently illegal and wrong.
If you want to regulate firearms, that has to be done at the state or municipal levels.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I have bipartisan support for what I want.
> 
> Sucks for you.


There was bipartisan support for Slavery, Jim Crow, and Japanese Internment during WWII as well.

You won't like living in a world governed by what is popular at the moment.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> All federal firearm laws are inherently illegal and wrong.
> If you want to regulate firearms, that has to be done at the state or municipal levels.


Every court ruling of the last half century and the 14th Amendment all say otherwise.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> They have something in common: young and all legally allowed to purchase a long gun, which they then used to murder a bunch of people.
> 
> There’s a pattern with all of them and there’s something we can do to address the issue.



Yes, they were all mentally unstable, but could not afford health care access.


----------



## 2aguy (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I have bipartisan support for what I want.
> 
> Sucks for you.




Yep....you are a fascist...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> There was bipartisan support for Slavery, Jim Crow, and Japanese Internment during WWII as well.
> 
> You won't like living in a world governed by what is popular at the moment.


Not sure what any of those have to do with raising the age for long guns.

Looks like you’re just being dramatic.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes, they were all mentally unstable, but could not afford health care access.


A complete fabrication on your part.

There's no evidence either ever sought psychiatric or psychological care and were rejected because they couldn't afford it.

Anyone who is dangerous to themselves or others can get free psychological/psychiatric care by simply going to an ER.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep....you are a fascist...


Nah, you’re just upset. Need a tissue?


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Every court ruling of the last half century and the 14th Amendment all say otherwise.



There have been very few SCOTUS rulings in federal firearm legislation, and the latest ones, like Heller and McDonald, are getting around to interpreting the 2nd amendment as an individual right, as it was until 1927.
There was not a single federal firearm law until 1927.
And the trend is now going back to the idea the feds really have no jurisdiction again.


----------



## JWBooth (May 29, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Even if the Nazicrats banned ar-15 style guns there are still over 16 million of them in circulation.
> Maybe they could have better background checks.
> Maybe have some mental stability question such as:
> Did you vote for Obama twice?
> ...


----------



## flan327 (May 29, 2022)

AntonToo said:


> I support his right to vote, get lost troll.


LOLOLOLOL


Big Bend Texas said:


> A complete fabrication on your part.
> 
> There's no evidence either ever sought psychiatric or psychological care and were rejected because they couldn't afford it.
> 
> Anyone who is dangerous to themselves or others can get free psychological/psychiatric care by simply going to an ER.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> There have been very few SCOTUS rulings in federal firearm legislation, and the latest ones, like Heller and McDonald, are getting around to interpreting the 2nd amendment as an individual right, as it was until 1927.
> There was not a single federal firearm law until 1927.
> And the trend is now going back to the idea the feds really have no jurisdiction again.


No, that was not the logic in either Heller or McDonald.


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Who here would defend Ramos's right to buy AR's​
NO....He shouldn't have been here...he's here on a stolen citizenship. Cause and effect fucked the bleeding heart globalists on this one.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> A complete fabrication on your part.
> 
> There's no evidence either ever sought psychiatric or psychological care and were rejected because they couldn't afford it.
> 
> Anyone who is dangerous to themselves or others can get free psychological/psychiatric care by simply going to an ER.



That is just a lie.
The ER very specifically does absolutely nothing related to mental health, because by definition it then is NOT an "emergency".
The ER will only do the minimum of what is required by law, and that does not include any psychiatric work.

Whether or not any of these shooters ever sought psychiatric help or not is something we will never know, but it is likely that anyone in enough pain to commit murder, likely had the pain for some time and would have preferred to find a different solution other than suicide.
If we had more health care access, the likely these individuals would have received help much sooner and never have gotten to the point of suicide.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That is just a lie.
> The ER very specifically does absolutely nothing related to mental health, because by definition it then is NOT an "emergency".
> The ER will only do the minimum of what is required by law, and that does not include any psychiatric work.
> 
> ...


You are either a complete moron or an abject liar.  Any 5150 case is taken directly to the ER for their initial evaluation.

The rest is you substituting baseless conjecture for fact.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yet the most destructive mass shootings are done with rifles, not hand guns. Maybe we should limit who can legally purchase them just like we did with hand guns.


But only a few hundred are killed with rifles vs. thousands with hand guns. Why would you ignore larger problem, and legal age to purchase hand guns from a licensed dealer is 21. So again we that the laws don't work.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> LMAO.. That sounds good. But the rights that's been taken away from all of us, we don't even recognize are missing.
> 
> BTW, what about the 19 childrens rights? They don't matter now. *But what about the next 19 children. Do theirs matter? *Or do you even care.
> 
> "Kill my kids. But don't take my guns."


Not to take away my rights or your rights. You see when those get taken away then we are talking about tens of millions of lives. What rights have been taken away that we don't notice?


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> There’s not so many mass killings with knives, clubs, or barehands.


Many more people are killed with knives, clubs and barehands than rifles.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> But only a few hundred are killed with rifles vs. thousands with hand guns. Why would you ignore larger problem, and legal age to purchase hand guns from a licensed dealer is 21. So again we that the laws don't work.



Because the worst mass shootings, the ones where people are looking to do as much damage as possible, are typically done with rifles.

Hand guns are more likely used for killing specific targets for personal reasons, not as much people as possible.

Republican lawmakers agree with me.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> Many more people are killed with knives, clubs and barehands than rifles.


Correct. Just not in mass killings.

The people who kill with knives are killing a specific target, not trying to maximize as much death as possible.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 29, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> You wrote "when an 18 year old kid purchases two AR 15's a red flag should be raised".  What is that mechanism for raising that flag?


At the point of sale only.... If a kid wants to drive then an adult needs to sign off on the license... It should be the same for guns and body armor sales but you don't need a data base for that.... Just set in place a condition of the sales transaction..... 
And do not put words in my mouth and misquote me ever again dumbass....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You are welcome to your opinion


And you are welcome to continue to be wrong.....


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because the worst mass shootings, the ones where people are looking to do as much damage as possible, are typically done with rifles.
> 
> Hand guns are more likely used for killing specific targets for personal reasons, not as much people as possible.
> 
> Republican lawmakers agree with me.


But many more people, thousands more, are killed with handguns. So why any rights be taken away.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> But many more people, thousands more, are killed with handguns. So why any rights be taken away.


I just answered that.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I just answered that.


There is no logic in what you say though. The buffalo shooter said I am using an AR to piss everyone off so fools like you then would try to ban it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> There is no logic in what you say though. The buffalo shooter said I am using an AR to piss everyone off so fools like you then would try to ban it.


Republican lawmakers disagree with you.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> But only a few hundred are killed with rifles vs. thousands with hand guns. Why would you ignore larger problem, and legal age to purchase hand guns from a licensed dealer is 21. So again we that the laws don't work.


Fewer than 100 people on average annually are killed with rifles of all types.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yet the most destructive mass shootings are done with rifles, not hand guns. Maybe we should limit who can legally purchase them just like we did with hand guns.


The background check for rifles and handguns are exactly the same.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your fellow Republicans disagree. They believe in raising the age limit for long guns to 21.


If they actually believed in doing so they would have done it years ago.

It will of course make no actual difference in the long run, you can do just as much damage with a handgun as you can a long gun in a mass shooting.

Handguns are of course also much easier to conceal as you are working your way into position to begin.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Why the fk should I. I’m not the guy too lazy to read it who needs copy someone else work. You have access, right ?


You make the claim, it's up to you to support it.


----------



## krichton (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.



But how do you decide who's a whacko and who's not without a thorough psych exam, which no right wing wacko would ever pass? LOL


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> If they actually believed in doing so they would have done it years ago.
> 
> It will of course make no actual difference in the long run, you can do just as much damage with a handgun as you can a long gun in a mass shooting.
> 
> Handguns are of course also much easier to conceal as you are working your way into position to begin.


Obama had a super majority his first 2 years in office. They could have banned all kinds of gun they didn't. Have the Dems introduced a bill to ban all ARs like today?


krichton said:


> But how do you decide who's a whacko and who's not without a thorough psych exam, which no right wing wacko would ever pass? LOL


But a left wing wacko would pass? Hell your team would just say anyone who votes GOP is a wacko and we have to confiscate their guns. Which is what you guys have always done and then genocide tens of millions. Your post is why we have guns and lots of them. You would kill us if we didn't have them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The background check for rifles and handguns are exactly the same.


Correct. And yet we allow 18-year-olds to purchase AR-15 rifles when we prohibit them from purchasing hand guns.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correct. And yet we allow 18-year-olds to purchase AR-15 rifles when we prohibit them from purchasing hand guns.


It should be 18 for both.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> If they actually believed in doing so they would have done it years ago.
> 
> It will of course make no actual difference in the long run, you can do just as much damage with a handgun as you can a long gun in a mass shooting.
> 
> Handguns are of course also much easier to conceal as you are working your way into position to begin.


They did do exactly that years ago in Florida as a result of the Stoneman Douglas High School shooting.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

krichton said:


> But how do you decide who's a whacko and who's not without a thorough psych exam, which no right wing wacko would ever pass? LOL



Right wing whacko's would fail just as left wing whacko's would. It's the "whacko" part that would disqualify them. 

How do I decide? Observing them. Having a discussion with them. Then making a judgement. I'm not shrink. But I would imagine the process is about the same. Only shrinks have a better understand of body language and how people word things, that are tale tell signs of something else. They can tell better when someone is lying.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> It should be 18 for both.


I disagree. And so do our politicians.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> It should be 18 for both.



"Kill my kids. But don't take my guns," right?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> They did do exactly that years ago in Florida as a result of the Stoneman Douglas High School shooting.


Florida is a single state and they didn't pass it because they believed in it, they passed it because they caved to the left.

If they actually believed in it they'd have passed it long before they did.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> "Kill my kids. But don't take my guns," right?


False premise just like, "when did you stop raping your daughter".


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> "Kill my kids. But don't take my guns," right?


I am not killing you kids. And yeah you can't take my guns. I am glad you went from I am a 2nd A guy to we to take your guns. You leftists always hang yourself given enough rope.


----------



## AMart (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I disagree. *And so do our politicians.*


Welp there you have it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Florida is a single state and they didn't pass it because they believed in it, they passed it because they caved to the left.
> 
> If they actually believed in it they'd have passed it long before they did.


Red state. They can do what they want. They just had to stumble over the issue before choosing to do something about it. Maybe Texas should stop stumbling and fix their terrible record of mass shootings. 

Adam Kinzinger is now saying the exact same thing. So was Trump.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

AMart said:


> Welp there you have it.


Yup.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Red state. They can do what they want. They just had to stumble over the issue before choosing to do something about it. Maybe Texas should stop stumbling and fix their terrible record of mass shootings.
> 
> Adam Kinzinger is now saying the exact same thing. So was Trump.


What terrible record of mass shootings is that?  In a population of 33 million people we average less than 1 per year and raising the age of eligibility to 21 for rifles isn't going to prevent a single mass shooting.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> What terrible record of mass shootings is that?  In a population of 33 million people we average less than 1 per year and raising the age of eligibility to 21 for rifles isn't going to prevent a single mass shooting.


That opinion of yours is just that, an opinion. We don’t know if Ramos would have been able to get a gun.  He was a loner.

And here’s your terrible record of mass shootings.  I looked at the last 10 years of the worst mass shootings. I only looked at the ones with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injured combined.

*Incident*: Robb Elementary School Shooting, 2022
*Deaths*: 22 deaths, 18 injured
*Location*: Uvalde, Texas

*Incident*: Buffalo Tops Supermarket Shooting, 2022
*Deaths*: 10 deaths, 3 injured
*Location*: Buffalo, New York

*Incident*: New York City Subway Attack, 2022
*Deaths*: 0 deaths, 29 injured
*Location*: New York City, New York

*Incident*: Hialeah Concert Shooting, 2021
*Deaths*: 3 deaths, 20 injured
*Location*: Hialeah, Florida

*Incident*: Santa Clara Transportation Rail Yard, 2021
*Deaths*: 10 deaths, 0 injured
*Location*: San Jose, California

*Incident*: Boulder Supermarket Shooting, 2021
*Deaths*: 10 deaths, 2 injured
*Location*: Boulder, Colorado

*Incident*: Washington DC Block Party Shooting, 2020
*Deaths*: 1 death, 21 injured
*Location*: Washington D.C.

*Incident*: West Texas Shooting, 2019
*Deaths*: 8 deaths, 25 injured
*Location*: Uvalde, Texas

*Incident*: Dayton Bar Shooting, 2019
*Deaths*: 10 deaths, 27 injured
*Location*: Dayton, Ohio

*Incident*: El Paso Walmart Shooting, 2019
*Deaths*: 23 deaths, 23 injured
*Location*: El Paso, Texas

*Incident*: Virginia Beach Shooting, 2019
*Deaths*: 13 deaths, 5 injured
*Location*: Virginia Beach, Virginia

*Incident*: Thousand Oaks Bar Shooting, 2018
*Deaths*: 13 deaths, 16 injured
*Location*: Thousand Oaks, California

*Incident*: Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting, 2018
*Deaths*: 11 deaths, 7 injured
*Location*: Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

*Incident*: Art All Night Shooting, 2018
*Deaths*: 1 death, 22 injured
*Location*: Trenton, New Jersey

*Incident*: Santa Fe High School Shooting, 2018
*Deaths*: 10 deaths, 14 injured
*Location*: Santa Fe, Texas

*Incident*: Stoneman Douglas High School Shooting, 2018
*Deaths*: 17 deaths, 17 injured
*Location*: Parkland, Florida

*Incident*: Sutherland Springs Church Shooting, 2017
*Deaths*: 27 deaths, 22 injured
*Location*: Sutherland Springs, Texas

*Incident*: Las Vegas Country Music Festival Shooting, 2017
*Deaths*: 61 deaths, 411 injured
*Location*: Las Vegas, Nevada

*Incident*: Little Rock Nightclub Shooting, 2016
*Deaths*: 0 deaths, 28 injured
*Location*: Little Rock, Arkansas

*Incident*: Orlando Nightclub Shooting, 2016
*Deaths*: 50 deaths, 58 injured
*Location*: Orlando, Florida

*Incident*: San Bernadino Attack, 2015
*Deaths*: 16 deaths, 22 injured
*Location*: San Bernadino, California

*Incident*: Umpqua Community College Shooting, 2015
*Deaths*: 10 deaths, 8 injured
*Location*: Roseburg, Oregon

*Incident*: Waco Shootout, 2015
*Deaths*: 9 deaths, 18 injured
*Location*: Waco, Texas

*Incident*: Isla Vista Killings, 2014
*Deaths*: 7 deaths, 13 injured
*Location*: Isla Vista, California

*Incident*: Washington Navy Yard Shooting, 2013
*Deaths*: 13 deaths, 8 injured
*Location*: Washington, D.C.

*Incident*: Sandy Hook Elementary School Shooting, 2012
*Deaths*: 28 deaths, 2 injured
*Location*: Newtown, Connecticut

*Incident*: Aurora, Colorado Movie Theater Shooting, 2012
*Deaths*: 12 deaths, 70 injured
*Location*: Aurora, Colorado

===========================================
Results: Everything is bigger in Texas.

Texas: 99 deaths, 120 injured, 6 mass shootings.
Florida: 70 deaths, 95 injured, 3 mass shooting.
Nevada: 61 deaths, 411 injured, 1 mass shooting.
California: 46 deaths, 51 injured, 4 mass shootings.
Connecticut: 28 deaths, 2 injured, 1 mass shooting.
Colorado: 22 deaths, 72 injured, 2 mass shootings.
Washington D.C.: 14 deaths, 29 injured, 2 mass shootings.
Virginia: 13 deaths, 5 injured, 1 mass shooting.
Pennsylvania: 11 deaths, 7 injured, 1 mass shooting.
New York: 10 deaths, 32 injured, 2 mass shootings.
Ohio: 10 deaths, 27 injured, 1 mass shooting.
Oregon: 10 deaths, 8 injured, 1 mass shooting.
New Jersey: 1 death, 22 injured, 1 mass shooting.
Arkansas: 0 deaths, 28 injured, 1 mass shooting.

Maybe you guys should address this issue. Crazy idea I know.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That opinion of yours is just that, an opinion. We don’t know if Ramos would have been able to get a gun.  He was a loner.
> 
> And here’s your terrible record of mass shootings.  I looked at the last 10 years of the worst mass shootings. I only looked at the ones with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injured combined.
> 
> ...


Why are you listing incidents that did not happen in Texas and those that were not mass shooting?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That opinion of yours is just that, an opinion. We don’t know if Ramos would have been able to get a gun. He was a loner.


Anyone can obtain a gun legally or illegally, that's not an opinion it is a fact.

He could have just as easily waited until recess and just mowed the kids down with grandma's pickup if he couldn't get access to a gun.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Why are you listing incidents that did not happen in Texas and those that were not mass shooting?


To compare what’s happening in Texas to other states.

They’re the biggest mass shootings with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injured combined in the last 10 years.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Anyone can obtain a gun legally or illegally, that's not an opinion it is a fact.
> 
> He could have just as easily waited until recess and just mowed the kids down with grandma's pickup if he couldn't get access to a gun.


Apparently you don’t know the difference between an opinion and a fact. We don’t know if he would have illegally been able to purchase one. And we also need strict penalties for people who illegally sell them.

Post your evidence for believing he would be able to kill that many people with a truck that he crashed all by himself. He chose the gun for a reason - he wanted to do maximum damage. You just want to play stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That opinion of yours is just that, an opinion. We don’t know if Ramos would have been able to get a gun.  He was a loner.
> 
> And here’s your terrible record of mass shootings.  I looked at the last 10 years of the worst mass shootings. I only looked at the ones with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injured combined.
> 
> ...


338 million people.  Per capita that aint shit.  For schools by themselves even less.

But you would punish the innocent for the acts of a few.  Nope


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Apparently you don’t know the difference between an opinion and a fact. We don’t know if he would have illegally been able to purchase one.


It is a fact, you can buy a gun illegally in any city in the US in about an hour.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> To compare what’s happening in Texas to other states.
> 
> They’re the biggest mass shootings with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injured combined in the last 10 years.


Now post how many lives were saved by guns in the last 10 years.

If you have the guts.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Apparently you don’t know the difference between an opinion and a fact. We don’t know if he would have illegally been able to purchase one. And we also need strict penalties for people who illegally sell them.
> 
> Post your evidence for believing he would be able to kill that many people with a truck that he crashed all by himself. He chose the gun for a reason - he wanted to do maximum damage. You just want to play stupid.











						France stunned after truck attacker kills 84 on Bastille Day in Nice
					

Investigators search local apartment after man believed to be 31-year-old French Tunisian turns celebration into carnage




					www.theguardian.com
				












						5 dead, over 40 injured after car plows into crowd at Wisconsin Christmas parade
					

At least five people were killed and more than 40 others injured on Sunday when a car plowed into a Christmas parade in Wisconsin, according to authorities.




					abcnews.go.com
				




He could have done more damage in the same amount of time in the school with a couple of cans of gasoline and a lighter.

Creating a mass casualty event is easy and doesn't require a firearm of any type.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> It is a fact, you can buy a gun illegally in any city in the US in about an hour.


Still don’t know the difference between a fact and an opinion. Sad.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Now post how many lives were saved by guns in the last 10 years.
> 
> If you have the guts.


Go ahead and post it if it’s that important to you.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Still don’t know the difference between a fact and an opinion. Sad.


Simply a fact whether you accept it or not.

More than half a million firearms are stolen and sold on the illegal market among the criminal class each year.  The country is literally awash in illegal guns being bought, sold, and traded every day.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Go ahead and post it if it’s that important to you.


Even the federal gov't puts the number of defensive gun uses at between a half million and 3 million per year.


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Go ahead and post it if it’s that important to you


I knew you didn't.

Did a gun save lives in the case of Ramos?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> I knew you didn't.
> 
> Did a gun save lives in the case of Ramos?


And could have potentially saved a lot more had one been employed against him sooner.

No BS or bravado but if I'd been one of the guys he took shots at coming from the funeral home he'd have never made it inside of the building.

I'd have simply retreated to my truck, grabbed a rifle and put him down or at least pinned him down till police arrived.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> France stunned after truck attacker kills 84 on Bastille Day in Nice
> 
> 
> Investigators search local apartment after man believed to be 31-year-old French Tunisian turns celebration into carnage
> ...


First link was a single incident during a festival. 

Your second link was 5 dead during a parade. 

Not a very compelling argument that this guy could have done more damage with a truck that he crashed all by himself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> I knew you didn't.
> 
> Did a gun save lives in the case of Ramos?


I’m not here to do your research for you. If you have data, then post it. 

Yes, a gun did save lives in the case of Ramos.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Simply a fact whether you accept it or not.
> 
> More than half a million firearms are stolen and sold on the illegal market among the criminal class each year.  The country is literally awash in illegal guns being bought, sold, and traded every day.


Stating that something is a fact doesn’t make it a fact.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> First link was a single incident during a festival.
> 
> Your second link was 5 dead during a parade.
> 
> Not a very compelling argument that this guy could have done more damage with a truck that he crashed all by himself.


What was the total number of dead and wounded in each incident?

The only reason it's not compelling to you is the fact you don't want to accept any facts on the subject at all that don't end with disarming the public.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Even the federal gov't puts the number of defensive gun uses at between a half million and 3 million per year.


That’s nice. We still limit the guns that 18-year-olds can purchase for a reason.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Stating that something is a fact doesn’t make it a fact.


The fact it's true makes it a fact.

Where do you think those half million guns stolen each year end up, on Mars?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That’s nice. We still limit the guns that 18-year-olds can purchase for a reason.


Not for any logical reason.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> What was the total number of dead and wounded in each incident?
> 
> The only reason it's not compelling to you is the fact you don't want to accept any facts on the subject at all that don't end with disarming the public.


One was more than 22. One was less than 22. Was that the best you could do?  Point at a single incident in a crowded festival and equate that with a guy who can’t drive killing as many people in a small town after school gets out?

Stupid argument.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The fact it's true makes it a fact.
> 
> Where do you think those half million guns stolen each year end up, on Mars?


There you go stating your opinion as a fact again.

The fact that there are so many stolen guns does not mean that anyone can illegally obtain a gun. 

Apparently you’re not very good at reasoning. Yet I’m sure you believe it’s a fact that you are.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Not for any logical reason.


According to you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> 338 million people.  Per capita that aint shit.  For schools by themselves even less.
> 
> But you would punish the innocent for the acts of a few.  Nope


I’m glad that you’re fine with the number of mass shooting deaths that Texas has. They’re still terrible at it compared to the other states.

Everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> There you go stating your opinion as a fact again.
> 
> The fact that there are so many stolen guns does not mean that anyone can illegally obtain a gun.
> 
> Apparently you’re not very good at reasoning. Yet I’m sure you believe it’s a fact that you are.


I would point out that you're an absolute moron but that would be an insult to morons.









						Illegal Guns Statistics Overview - Gun Control, Rights, News - LAWS.com
					

Illegal Guns Statistics Overview - Understand Illegal Guns Statistics Overview, Gun Control, Gun Rights, Gun News, Gun Broker & Deals, Nerf Guns, Gun Safe, its processes, and crucial Gun Control, Gun Rights, Gun News, Gun Broker & Deals, Nerf Guns, Gun Safe information needed.



					gun.laws.com
				












						90% of Guns Used in Crime Obtained Illegally
					

A DOJ report finds that the vast majority of guns used in criminal activity were obtained illegally.



					patriotpost.us
				




Find any dope dealer and you can find a gun you can buy illegally anywhere in the US.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m glad that you’re fine with the number of mass shooting deaths that Texas has. They’re still terrible at it compared to the other states.
> 
> Everything is bigger in Texas.


Why are you continuing to lie?  Texas averages fewer than 1 mass shooting annually?


----------



## DukeU (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yes, a gun did save lives in the case of Ramos.


Probably more than he took too, right?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> I would point out that you're an absolute moron but that would be an insult to morons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s nice. Quote the part where it says that anyone can illegally obtain a weapon.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 29, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> One was more than 22. One was less than 22. Was that the best you could do?  Point at a single incident in a crowded festival and equate that with a guy who can’t drive killing as many people in a small town after school gets out?
> 
> Stupid argument.


The only stupid argument being made is your own and your math skills are even worse.

How many dead and wounded in each of those events?  

Both prove that even in the absence of guns it's quite easy to cause a mass casualty event.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Why are you continuing to lie?  Texas averages fewer than 1 mass shooting annually?


I just posted the data.

Maybe you should read it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 29, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Probably more than he took too, right?


What do you mean?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I just posted the data.
> 
> Maybe you should read it.


You lied, your data doesn't support your claim.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The only stupid argument being made is your own and your math skills are even worse.
> 
> How many dead and wounded in each of those events?
> 
> Both prove that even in the absence of guns it's quite easy to cause a mass casualty event.


One had 84 dead I believe. The other had 5 dead and 20-something injured. One is less than 22 dead and one is more, like I fucking said. I’d rather have the 5 dead and 20-something injured.

1) The fact that something happened once isn’t proof that it’s easy to do.

2) Both of these events were during a festival or parade, large amounts of people. Your argument that this could have been done after school gets out is laughably stupid.

3) The guy apparently couldn’t drive well considering that he crashed all by himself.

4) He wanted to do maximum damage and he chose a gun to do that. There‘s a reason for that.

Your dumb arguments are multiplying.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You lied, your data doesn't support your claim.


Maybe you’re just an idiot.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Maybe you’re just an idiot.


I hope you were looking into a mirror when you said that.

Texas averages fewer than 1 mass shooting annually with a population of 33 million people.


----------



## OKTexas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Stating that something is a fact doesn’t make it a fact.




*2. Defensive uses of guns are common:*

"Almost all national survey estimates indicate that_ defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals,_ with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year... in the context of about 300,000 violent crimes involving firearms in 2008."









						CDC Gun Research Backfires on Obama - Guns and Ammo
					

In the wake of the Sandy Hook tragedy, President Obama issued a list of Executive Orders.




					www.gunsandammo.com
				




.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> I hope you were looking into a mirror when you said that.
> 
> Texas averages fewer than 1 mass shooting annually with a population of 33 million people.


And their numbers are worse than all of the other states.

All caught up now?  Take your time.


----------



## DukeU (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What do you mean?


If Ramos had not been stopped and killed with a gun he possibly would have killed every human he seen for the rest of the day, it's possible he'd still be killing people. Though we will never know.

I think it's safe to say that he would have killed at least 20 more, so the gun that killed him saved 20 lives minimum.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> *2. Defensive uses of guns are common:*
> 
> "Almost all national survey estimates indicate that_ defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals,_ with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year... in the context of about 300,000 violent crimes involving firearms in 2008."
> 
> ...


I don‘t dispute that guns are used a lot for self-defense.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

DukeU said:


> If Ramos had not been stopped and killed with a gun he possibly would have killed every human he seen for the rest of the day, it's possible he'd still be killing people. Though we will never know.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that he would have killed at least 20 more, so the gun that killed him saved 20 lives minimum.


No disagreement there.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> And their numbers are worse than all of the other states.
> 
> All caught up now?  Take your time.


You made that up, congrats.


----------



## OKTexas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don‘t dispute that guns are used a lot for self-defense.




According to the CDC, much more for defense than offense. That tells me we're better off having them.

.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 30, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Criminals don’t follow the RULES


You really don't understand how stupid that is, do you? Your logic would mean no laws are worthwhile. It's against the law to rape, but rapists don't follow the law. It's against the law to steal a car, but car thieves don't follow the law. Is there any law you think we should keep?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> You really don't understand how stupid that is, do you? Your logic would mean no laws are worthwhile. It's against the law to rape, but rapists don't follow the law. It's against the law to steal a car, but car thieves don't follow the law. Is there any law you think we should keep?


No it simply states correctly that laws don't deter those intent on committing criminal acts.

Laws punish crimes, the don't prevent them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You made that up, congrats.


I posted each of the incidents.  You’re welcome to explain which one(s) are wrong, but you won’t.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> According to the CDC, much more for defense than offense. That tells me we're better off having them.
> 
> .


Yet we don’t allow 18-year-olds to purchase hand guns. There’s a reason for that.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I posted each of the incidents.  You’re welcome to explain which one(s) are wrong, but you won’t.


Most of those were not even in Texas and you listed one that wasn't even a mass shooting.

You lied and you know it.  We average less than 1 mass shooting per year and we do not lead the nation in mass shootings in spite of our open border and population of 33 million people.


----------



## OKTexas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yet we don’t allow 18-year-olds to purchase hand guns. There’s a reason for that.




In most cases I'd rather have the long gun, they're just a bit clunky to carry grocery shopping.

.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yet we don’t allow 18-year-olds to purchase hand guns. There’s a reason for that.


Explain that reasoning in detail for us.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> In most cases I'd rather have the long gun, they're just a bit clunky to carry grocery shopping.
> 
> .


But here in Texas we legally can!


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Most of those were not even in Texas and you listed one that wasn't even a mass shooting.
> 
> You lied and you know it.  We average less than 1 mass shooting per year and we do not lead the nation in mass shootings in spite of our open border and population of 33 million people.


Most of them weren’t in Texas. Texas, however, had the most.

You’re not being rational here. This is actual data.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Explain that reasoning in detail for us.


I don’t need to. Law makers already made that happen whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> In most cases I'd rather have the long gun, they're just a bit clunky to carry grocery shopping.
> 
> .


Fine with me.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Most of them weren’t in Texas. Texas, however, had the most.
> 
> You’re not being rational here. This is actual data.


You continue lying and the data does not in any way support your claims.


XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t need to. Law makers already made that happen whether you agree with it or not.


So it's just empty headed nonsense from the class idiot.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You continue lying and the data does not in any way support your claims.


It does.  Facts apparently upset you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> So it's just empty headed nonsense from the class idiot.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.


Your opinion on this doesn’t matter, sorry.

You can throw your temper tantrum all you like.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It does.  Facts apparently upset you.


You continue lying and it gets old.,















						Mass shootings in the U.S. by state 1982-2022 | Statista
					

As of November 2022, California had the most mass shootings in the United States, with 23 total shootings since 1982.




					www.statista.com
				




With our population growing from 25-33 million over forty years we've had just 12 mass shootings and do not lead the nation either in total or per capita mass shootings.

Stop peddling lies.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your opinion on this doesn’t matter, sorry.
> 
> You can throw your temper tantrum all you like.


The only tantrums I'm seeing are on the part of yourself and those of your ilk.

You peddle lies as fact and make claims you can't begin to support and when called for either you lie and hurl even more insults.

You have less credibility than a used car salesman.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You continue lying and it gets old.,
> 
> View attachment 651710
> 
> ...


The data I posted is from the last 10 years, not the last 40 years.

You’re so irrational when presented with facts.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The only tantrums I'm seeing are on the part of yourself and those of your ilk.
> 
> You peddle lies as fact and make claims you can't begin to support and when called for either you lie and hurl even more insults.
> 
> You have less credibility than a used car salesman.


You keep saying they’re lies because your overly emotional. I posted my work. You have yet to explain how what I posted is a lie.

Carry on with your hissy fit.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You keep saying they’re lies because your overly emotional. I posted my work. You have yet to explain how what I posted is a lie.
> 
> Carry on with your hissy fit.


I explained in detail how you were lying and provided the proof.


----------



## KissMy (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


A well regulated Militia does not include unstable people.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> I explained in detail how you were lying and provided the proof.


So emotional.

Whatever you need to tell yourself.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So emotional.
> 
> Whatever you need to tell yourself.


Now you're just trolling in an attempt to cover up the fact you've been exposed.

Do better.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Now you're just trolling in an attempt to cover up the fact you've been exposed.
> 
> Do better.


Ok. Give me a list of all of the mass shootings in the last 10 years that had at least 10 deaths or at least 20 combined deaths and injuries.

Go.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. Give me a list of all of the mass shootings in the last 10 years that had at least 10 deaths or at least 20 combined deaths and injuries.
> 
> Go.


Keep moving those goal posts and eventually you'll run into yourself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Keep moving those goal posts and eventually you'll run into yourself.


I didn’t move any goal posts. That’s exactly what I said from the beginning, that you said I lied about.  

Go ahead. Let’s see your list of those mass shootings so you can prove my list is wrong.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I didn’t move any goal posts. That’s exactly what I said from the beginning, that you said I lied about.
> 
> Go ahead. Let’s see your list of those mass shootings so you can prove my list is wrong.


No it isn't, you're lying again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No it isn't, you're lying again.


So you can’t show that my list is wrong.

Very compelling argument.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correct. Just not in mass killings.
> 
> The people who kill with knives are killing a specific target, not trying to maximize as much death as possible.


19 Dead, 26 wounded.



			https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/25/world/japan-knife-attack-deaths/index.html


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you can’t show that my list is wrong.
> 
> Very compelling argument.


I already have, the Waco shootout was not a mass shooting, it was a gang shootout.

If gang shootings were included Chicago, would probably lead the nation in mass  shootings.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> I already have, the Waco shootout was not a mass shooting, it was a gang shootout.
> 
> If gang shootings were included Chicago, would probably lead the nation in mass  shootings.


Ok. For the sake of argument, suppose we take that one out of my list.

Texas is still at the top.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> 19 Dead, 26 wounded.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/25/world/japan-knife-attack-deaths/index.html


A deadly stabbing attack doesn’t prove that this guy would have been just as deadly with a knife.

Terrible reasoning.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. For the sake of argument, suppose we take that one out of my list.
> 
> Texas is still at the top.


No it isn't California is.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> A deadly stabbing attack doesn’t prove that this guy would have been just as deadly with a knife.
> 
> Terrible reasoning.


You claimed knives were not used in mass killings because they were personal.



XponentialChaos said:


> Correct. Just not in mass killings.
> 
> The people who kill with knives are killing a specific target, not trying to maximize as much death as possible.



I just showed that to be false.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No it isn't California is.


Ok. Then give me your list of the mass shootings in the last 10 years with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injuries.

Show me that my list is wrong.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok. Then give me your list of the mass shootings in the last 10 years with at least 10 deaths or at least 20 deaths/injuries.
> 
> Show me that my list is wrong.


I'm not playing your silly assed game of cherry picked mass shootings based on some completely arbitrary criteria you dream up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> I'm not playing your silly assed game of cherry picked mass shootings based on some completely arbitrary criteria you dream up.


So you can’t refute my claim despite saying it was a lie.

Very compelling argument.

Are you done acting like an emotional child?


----------



## OKTexas (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> But here in Texas we legally can!




Yep. But I have a CHL and just carry concealed.

.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You claimed knives were not used in mass killings because they were personal.
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed that to be false.


I should have quantified that with “usually”.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I should have quantified that with “usually”.


"Qualified" is the word you are not struggling for.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> "Qualified" is the word you are not struggling for.


Your emotional word games aren’t going very well. You’re welcome to grow up any time now.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your emotional word games aren’t going very well. You’re welcome to grow up any time now.


The juvenile arguments here are all your own.


----------



## Vrenn (May 30, 2022)

DukeU said:


> At the moment of purchase what should have prevented him from being able to.



Under the lax laws of Texas, nothing would have stopped him from that purchase.  You can purchase a firearm of almost any kind on almost any parking lot with a Weapons Van parked in it.  And you may even be able to do it with without even showing an ID.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Under the lax laws of Texas, nothing would have stopped him from that purchase.  You can purchase a firearm of almost any kind on almost any parking lot with a Weapons Van parked in it.  And you may even be able to do it with without even showing an ID.


Weapons van?  Where do those exist in Texas?  I've spent 46 years in the state and have never come across one.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No it simply states correctly that laws don't deter those intent on committing criminal acts.
> 
> Laws punish crimes, the don't prevent them.


Really?  Speed limit laws don't prevent the vast majority of people from speeding more than a mile or two over the limit? You believe liquor laws don't prevent lots of high school kids from buying alcohol?  What abut seat belts?  Those laws didn't cause most people to wear seat belts?  You've heard that stupid remark so many times till you believe it is true.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> Yes.  Private sales are allowed if you aren't in the business of selling firearms for a living.
> 
> Most of the private transfers are between family members or friends and that is a good thing.  I know you dipshit Moon Bats don't like it because you are against liberty but most states allow it.
> 
> ...


Are you saying individual sellers don't sell to raping murdering thugs? How would  they know?


----------



## CowboyTed (May 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Before he became a criminal, he was perfectly within his right to purchase an own a firearm.
> 
> Now, why did the system fail?
> 
> Are we all delusional to think we can prevent violence?  Are we better off preparing for an attack, rather that FAILING to prevent one?



Other first world countries consider it highly irresponsible to let a mentally unstable person have a gun, any gun.

US is the only country that has a major party that doesn't protect its citizens enough by stopping mentally unstable people get guns...

In Western Europe while it is not totally impossible, many people are caught when applying to get these types of guns... 

Sp lets be clear, if you are mentally unstable and want a gun to blow people away you got a party who will get you access to that gun, that party is the Republican Party... 









						Trump made it easier for the mentally ill to get guns
					

In 2017, Trump quietly rolled back an Obama-era regulation that made it harder for people with mental illness to buy guns.




					www.nbcnews.com
				











						Trump ended rule to block mentally ill from getting guns
					

The action was one of his earliest as president.




					abcnews.go.com
				




"Nearly a year ago, on Feb. 28, 2017, President Trump signed H.J. Res. 40, effectively ending the Social Security Administration's requirement to enter the names of people who receive mental health benefits into the National Instant Criminal Background Check System. This is the database used by the FBI to determine who is able to purchase firearms."

Truth is there is no background check when in other countries the minimum is you need a note from  doctor on your mental condition.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Are you saying individual sellers don't sell to raping murdering thugs? How would  they know?


Are you saying that past good behavior is a guarantee that there will be no future bad behavior?  Because background checks are absolutely no guarantee of anything. Just because somebody hasn't committed a crime before doesn't mean he won't do it next week.  Background checks are a waste of time to prevent gun crimes.  Just something to placate stupid uneducated Moon Bats.

Besides, Moon Bat.  Government background checks before being allowed to enjoy a Constitutional right is an assumption of being guilty before proving innocence and that is against American values.

Besides Moon Bat.  If you have to get fucking filthy ass government permission to enjoy a right that is guaranteed in the Bill of Rights then the Bill of Rights isn't worth the paper it is written on, is it?  Do you really think it is peachy keen to have to get government permission for the rights that suppose to be guaranteed in the Bill of Rights?   Maybe you Commies like that.


----------



## CowboyTed (May 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Really?  Speed limit laws don't prevent the vast majority of people from speeding more than a mile or two over the limit? You believe liquor laws don't prevent lots of high school kids from buying alcohol?  What abut seat belts?  Those laws didn't cause most people to wear seat belts?  You've heard that stupid remark so many times till you believe it is true.


Remember when they used to have loads of car accidents and then they did something about it...

Now we have Mass Shootings and we have 'Thoughts and Prayers'


----------



## CommieKillingMommy (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Who here would defend Ramos's right to buy AR's



I fought to defend all rights for everybody, even snivelling bitches like you. How dare you sit there and decide which rights different people get. 

Guns flow in the American blood: It is our culture because a private armed citizenry is how our nation was born. The armed citizen, together with the small continental army, plus a few other friends, defeated the mighty British Crown and created the greatest nation ever to exist in the history of mankind, a nation where we understood that our rights come from God and government exists only to protect those rights. We tore loose the shackles of oppression and, and we did it thanks to the private citizen gun owner. And that has been our tradition ever sense.

Second of all, there is a price to pay for living in a free society. Criminals and terrorists and others take advantage of our openness and do us harm. A famous man once said that he'd rather see a hundred criminals walk free than an innocent person go to prison. That is a price we pay to live free. The alternative is the Marxist lockdown state the Democrats want.

How many of you know that gun ownership saves more lives that it costs? The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention concluded, almost every major study on the issue has found that Americans use their firearms in lawful self-defense between 500,000 and 3 million times a year.

I prefer to live free, with my rights and with my guns. I prefer to be a well armed citizen so I can protect myself and my neighbor. The disgusting filthy grooming Democrats will always use a sad event to try to take away our freedom and our rights. Don't let them play your emotions and get away with it.

Guess what people: Its time to grow up and be adults and come to grips with the fact that in this world, bad things happen. I grieve for the families of those who lost loved ones, but we live in a world that has lots of bad people, and I am not going to give up my right to bear arms for anybody. So wipe your Karen tears, trade in your diapers for boxers, and grow up.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> Are you saying that past good behavior is a guarantee that there will be no future bad behavior?  Because background checks are absolutely no guarantee of anything. Just because somebody hasn't committed a crime before doesn't mean he won't do it next week.  Background checks are a waste of time to prevent gun crimes.  Just something to placate stupid uneducated Moon Bats.
> 
> Besides, Moon Bat.  Government background checks before being allowed to enjoy a Constitutional right is an assumption of being guilty before proving innocence and that is against American values.
> 
> Besides Moon Bat.  If you have to get fucking filthy ass government permission to enjoy a right that is guaranteed in the Bill of Rights then the Bill of Rights isn't worth the paper it is written on, is it?  Do you really think it is peachy keen to have to get government permission for the rights that suppose to be guaranteed in the Bill of Rights?   Maybe you Commies like that.


So now you're against the background checks that we do. Typical batshit crazy gun nut.


----------



## Dagosa (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You make the claim, it's up to you to support it.


I guess you’re too fking lazy to read it too.








						District of Columbia DC Concealed Carry Gun Laws: Reciprocity | USCCA
					

Last Updated 05/17/2021. Concealed Carry Pistol License is required in DC. Find Gun Laws & Concealed Carry Permits. View CCW Reciprocity Map.




					www.usconcealedcarry.com


----------



## CowboyTed (May 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> Are you saying that past good behavior is a guarantee that there will be no future bad behavior?  Because background checks are absolutely no guarantee of anything. Just because somebody hasn't committed a crime before doesn't mean he won't do it next week.  Background checks are a waste of time to prevent gun crimes.  Just something to placate stupid uneducated Moon Bats.
> 
> Besides, Moon Bat.  Government background checks before being allowed to enjoy a Constitutional right is an assumption of being guilty before proving innocence and that is against American values.
> 
> Besides Moon Bat.  If you have to get fucking filthy ass government permission to enjoy a right that is guaranteed in the Bill of Rights then the Bill of Rights isn't worth the paper it is written on, is it?  Do you really think it is peachy keen to have to get government permission for the rights that suppose to be guaranteed in the Bill of Rights?   Maybe you Commies like that.


Just happen to work everywhere else in the world...

You are trying to get perfect int he way of the good...

But I have suggested the solution... Insurance... To buy an AR15 your should have to get insurance of up to $50m... That Texas shooting would cost about $100m in civil lawsuits... Why should the victims be financially out of pocket... It is not like we give out free guns, people pay for them, buying a gun should also mean you buy insurance for the outcomes from owning a gun..


----------



## CommieKillingMommy (May 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical batshit crazy gun nut.



Typical whining anti-gun pussy


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> So now you're against the background checks that we do. Typical batshit crazy gun nut.



Background checks are absolutely useless and against basic Liberty and you anti gun nut Moon Bats are simply too uneducated and fixated on government control to know it.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Just happen to work everywhere else in the world...
> 
> You are trying to get perfect int he way of the good...
> 
> But I have suggested the solution... Insurance... To buy an AR15 your should have to get insurance of up to $50m... That Texas shooting would cost about $100m in civil lawsuits... Why should the victims be financially out of pocket... It is not like we give out free guns, people pay for them, buying a gun should also mean you buy insurance for the outcomes from owning a gun..



Background checks are absolutely useless. They do absolutely nothing to stop gun crime.  

I have a better idea Moon Bat.  How about you go fuck yourself and stop trying to do away with my Constitutional rights that so many American died to preserve?  Think about that on this Memorial Day.

Where was your $50 million  in liability insurance when your BLM Negro and Communist buddies were destroying this country?


----------



## Dagosa (May 30, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> All federal firearm laws are inherently illegal and wrong.
> If you want to regulate firearms, that has to be done at the state or municipal levels.


Congrats. You just claimed you’re smarter then the constitution which allows the federal congress to pass  laws and the courts to adjudicate them. You’ve just promoted some other form Govt.


----------



## Dagosa (May 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> Background checks are absolutely useless and against basic Liberty and you anti gun nut Moon Bats are simply too uneducated and fixated on government control to know it.


Sure.....get a life. I suppose the background checks for the guy who drives school busses is useless too. Go live under a rock.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Remember when they used to have loads of car accidents and then they did something about it...
> 
> Now we have Mass Shootings and we have 'Thoughts and Prayers'



Car accidents still happen every day....in fact much less than mass shootings


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?


Not if he's a prohibited person who simply hadn't had his information entered into the system yet.

Otherwise what's the point?  I heard there was nothing in his background that was amiss all the way up til the point when he posted those 3 messages half an hour before the massacre


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I guess you’re too fking lazy to read it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I simply don't do anyone's work but my own.

You make a claim, it's up to you to support it.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Don’t need to. Maybe you didn’t know that. Even the Heller decision allows for permitting handgun owners  and firearm registration. What else do you need for all firearms.


Where exactly in Heller and McDonald do they address the constitutionality of permitting and licensing?


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure.....get a life. I suppose the background checks for the guy who drives school busses is useless too. Go live under a rock.


Sorry to disappoint you  but these stupid background checks are nothing more than placebos for you idiot Moon Bats.  They don't do jackshit to stop gun crime.  Background checks had no impact on any of these recent high profile shootings, did they?  These shooters all passed background checks so the checks were a waste of time, weren't they?

What is pathetic is that you stupid Moon Bats see nothing wrong with having to get the goddamn government's permission to enjoy a right that is guaranteed under the Bill of Rights.  What the hell is the matter with you idiots?  You have no concept of Liberty, do you?  Damn, you Moon bats are morons.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Of course no one wants insane people to own guns

Or drive cars

But explain exactly when and how ramos would have been denied a gun


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure.....get a life. I suppose the background checks for the guy who drives school busses is useless too. Go live under a rock.


Can you give us any examples of failing background checks prevented school shootings?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure.....get a life. I suppose the background checks for the guy who drives school busses is useless too. Go live under a rock.


Evidently they are ..






						Georgia Bus Driver Had History of Child Molestation
					

A man with a charge for child molestation drove a school bus for two and a half years in Cobb County, Georgia, per a recent report from the Marietta Daily




					www.backgroundchecks.com


----------



## easyt65 (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.




Hindsight is an awesome tool - if only we could have hindsight BEFORE things happen.

It is hard to spot 'someone like Ramos', which I assume you mean by that a 'violent psycho murderer'?!!

1. Ramos was not a murderer until he bought the gun and began shooting at the school.  His mom has said he wasn't a violent person. 

2. No one knew he was a violent psycho until he began shooting kids and teachers at the school.

Perhaps violent psychos should be required to wear a sign, especially when they go to buy a gun. (Please forgive my sarcastic humor here - not aimed at you.)

I am also a big proponent of the 2A, but a combination of gun and non-gun policies are obviously required.

Here are some Ideas:

1. Single Point of Entry INTO schools, metal detectors, armed guard/police Manning the entry
-- Fire Safety?  Single Point of ENTRY into the schools; numerous emergency exits, like alarmed doors windows that sound off if / when opened.

2. Cameras/ Intercoms in classrooms
-- Intercoms to broadcast threat alerts, status updates, guidance; cameras for monitoring activity for threat potential, movement of any threat that might make it in

3. Potentially raise age limit to purchase / own an AR-15 to 21.
-- I know a young man aged 30 who buys parts / kits and builds them himself for resale.

4. 90-Day Waiting Period For AR-15 purchase + more comprehensive background check to include social media
-- The Police were already monitoring social media for threats but missed posts by the shooter. A 90-day waiting period would give more time to conduct a thorough search.  Some past shooters were flagged in advance and brought in for questioning by the FBI. PERHAPS such a person's social media activity could be monitored for 1 year after such an interview to see if there are any threats made.  A thorough background check, to include gun purchases, should be made on anyone brought in for questioning by the FBI.

5. Permit to buy AR-15?
-- Some gun collectors have to apply for and get a special license/ permit to buy large numbers of or some specific weapons....
-- This appropriately makes some gun owners nervous, not wanting the federal govt to have a list of every American who owns an AR-15.

I am sure there are other ideas / precautions that can be taken, ideas that are not extteme, like banning ownership of AR-15s.
-- For those who support this idea, HOW do you suggest rounding up / seizing the MILLIONS of existing AR-15s owned by Americans now?  I know several vets / people who say the govt would have to ory theirs from their cold, dead fingers.  Are you seriously suggesting going house-to-house militarily, forcibly, to take these weapons? Such an idea would resemble Nazis  or a tyrannical govt and would be bloody.

As I said, though, there are lots of ideas that can be used in unison to reduce violence and make schools safer for our kids.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Just happen to work everywhere else in the world...
> 
> You are trying to get perfect int he way of the good...
> 
> But I have suggested the solution... Insurance... To buy an AR15 your should have to get insurance of up to $50m... That Texas shooting would cost about $100m in civil lawsuits... Why should the victims be financially out of pocket... It is not like we give out free guns, people pay for them, buying a gun should also mean you buy insurance for the outcomes from owning a gun..


More prior restraint and an attempt to price the poor out of gun ownership, the very people have the most actual need to keep and bear.

No thanks.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 30, 2022)

People go through background checks to buy guns.  You sit there, without your purchase, till the vendor calls the state police or whatever it's called in that particular state and they run the check.   YOU DON"T GET your purchase UNTIL that check is DONE.   SO, leftists saying there are no laws and regulations in effect either don't know or they are lying.    WHO Is responsible for the purchase in that situation?   The state police and then those that did not do their jobs in reporting the mental instability of the purchaser.    But then, we all know that leftist psychologists and schools do not do their jobs.....Marjory stoneham school in Florida...i'm talking about you. I wonder if they'd have reported this kid Ramos to local police IF he wore a trump hat.  WHICH HE DIDNT.  
Seein all this failed....we're now in the purview of the local police...and Uvalde police totally blew it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> More prior restraint and an attempt to price the poor out of gun ownership, the very people have the most actual need to keep and bear.
> 
> No thanks.



Shall not be infringed....


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 30, 2022)

Perhaps from past experience we should be looking skeptically at the purchasing of guns by public school indoctrinated kids.  Kids on ritalin,  crossdressing kids, angry democrats, radicals and big city angry black men.

Look at these crazies...many of them id as women and then arrested for raping children and young girls.   Sounds like opportunists to me.









						This Never Happens
					

Except it does. All the time.




					grahamlinehan.substack.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Just happen to work everywhere else in the world...


It hasn't worked in any Nation in the Western Hemisphere and our nearest southern neighbor has one of the highest murder rates in the world along with some of the strictest gun laws.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Car accidents still happen every day....in fact much less than mass shootings


Huh?  There are hundreds of wrecks every day.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Huh?  There are hundreds of wrecks every day.



My bad meant much more....

Cranky 3 year old this morning


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Not if he's a prohibited person who simply hadn't had his information entered into the system yet.
> 
> Otherwise what's the point?  I heard there was nothing in his background that was amiss all the way up til the point when he posted those 3 messages half an hour before the massacre


I can't find anything that would have rendered him ineligible.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 30, 2022)

There have not been 27 school shooting this year.     When lefties lie like this they diminish the lives of these kids lost to this violence and it diminishes the impact to their families and society.









						There Have Been 13 Mass School Shootings Since 1966, Not 27 This Year
					

Don't conflate mass shootings with school shootings.




					reason.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 30, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> There have not been 27 school shooting this year.     When lefties lie like this they diminish the lives of these kids lost to this violence and it diminishes the impact to their families and society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good article.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 30, 2022)

People are going to do terrible things like this whether they have a gun or not, if they're that crazy they'll find a way.  Ramos might have waited for school to get out and then run the children down with the truck.  any number of ways crazies think.    PERHAPS if more concealed carry were allowed, if schools didn't advertise that they were totally unprepared for outside violence,  perhaps if people stopped standing by recording the crime with their cellphones and would HELP THEIR FELLOW MAN.... much of this would stop.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 30, 2022)

I will not stand by and see a fellow human being obviously having problems.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 30, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Do you get WiFi in your bunker?


Just as I thought: no evidence.


----------



## CommieKillingMommy (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The old common  sense argument. Is that the same common sense that you humpers of  Trump used to suggest the Guard be activated for rioters and shoot them in the legs ?


Trump never said that you liar


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

I oppose restrictions to gun ownership at all.  Because in these steps we take the path of Europe and Canada.

They do it slowly til they go we have no other choice but to register all guns.  Then they say...........You are not doing anything illegal why are you afraid to register the guns?

Then in a moment of power they pass a law to take ALL GUNS..........Kick in your door for your registered guns if you don't turn them in.  This happened in Canada as I worked for a guy who had his door kicked in after he didn't turn it in.

Death by a thousand paper cuts................OPPOSE THEM AT EVERY STEP.........they have a goal.  Never forget it.


----------



## alang1216 (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> At the point of sale only.... If a kid wants to drive then an adult needs to sign off on the license... It should be the same for guns and body armor sales but you don't need a data base for that.... Just set in place a condition of the sales transaction.....
> And do not put words in my mouth and misquote me ever again dumbass....


So if a kid buys a gun at one store and then goes to another store and buys a gun there, how will the red flag you mentioned be triggered?


----------



## 22lcidw (May 30, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> There have not been 27 school shooting this year.     When lefties lie like this they diminish the lives of these kids lost to this violence and it diminishes the impact to their families and society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those lies have gotten them a lot of mileage over the years.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Those lies have gotten them a lot of mileage over the years.


Normal tactic.  They put all the mass shootings up at the same time of a school shooting.  So to the uninformed it will make it sound like they are all school shootings.

Per capita.............we don't have many school shootings.............but they use the hell out of it to try and pass gun laws til they get what they want.............All guns gone..........that is their end goal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 30, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The juvenile arguments here are all your own.


No. Claiming that I lied over and over and then failing to show how I lied was all you.


----------



## Dagosa (May 30, 2022)

CommieKillingMommy said:


> Trump never said that you liar


Sure,everyone else is a liar but Trump and his Humpers. 








						Trump told top military officials to 'shoot' protesters in the leg and 'crack their skulls,' new book claims
					

Trump told members of his administration that he wanted the military to "beat the f--k out" of the protesters, according to CNN.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure,everyone else is a liar but Trump and his Humpers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds right  You are from a party that LIES it's ass........fitting symbol of the dnc...........everyday.

GOOD POINT.


----------



## Dagosa (May 30, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> People are going to do terrible things like this whether they have a gun or not, if they're that crazy they'll find a way.


Really ? How could an 18 year old murder kids, adults and wound police  so easily without a firearm. How could he scare the begeesus out if cops so much, they were afraid to break through a door and file in ?


----------



## Dagosa (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sounds right  You are from a party that LIES it's ass........fitting symbol of the dnc...........everyday.
> 
> GOOD POINT.


Yup, straight from one if his cabinet members. You munchkins keep following the wizard of bullshit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup, straight from one if his cabinet members. You munchkins keep following the wizard of bullshit.


My sig line is YOU.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 30, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? How could an 18 year old murder kids, adults and wound police  so easily without a firearm. How could he scare the begeesus out if cops so much, they were afraid to break through a door and file in ?


He could rin over them with a car


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> So if a kid buys a gun at one store and then goes to another store and buys a gun there, how will the red flag you mentioned be triggered?


You can't figure that out?.... No wonder we are in this mess to begin with... An under 21 gun purchase should trigger a closer check into the sale and require a parent to be part of the transaction....
Its kids that are doing the school shootings....


----------



## alang1216 (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> You can't figure that out?.... No wonder we are in this mess to begin with... An under 21 gun purchase should trigger a closer check into the sale and require a parent to be part of the transaction....
> Its kids that are doing the school shootings....


Ah.  So now it is any gun purchase by someone under 21, not multiple buys like you first proposed.  Is the onus totally on the seller?


----------



## Resnic (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.



He should have been able to buy one just like me, you or any American.

The problem is the authorities didn't do what they should have to prevent him from buying one. That's the only failure here.

If someone goes to buy a gun and aren't flagged then from the sellers side everything is fine, and off they go with their gun because from their end there is nothing wrong.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Ah.  So now it is any gun purchase by someone under 21, not multiple buys like you first proposed.  Is the onus totally on the seller?


I never mentioned multiple buys... I am suggesting a condition for under 21-year-old gun purchases...


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

Meanwhile, in Chicago that has the strictest gun control laws in the US


----------



## alang1216 (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> I never mentioned multiple buys... I am suggesting a condition for under 21-year-old gun purchases...


Actually you did and now you are moving the goalposts.  Let me know when you've thought it through.


----------



## DukeU (May 30, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Remember when they used to have loads of car accidents and then they did something about it...
> 
> Now we have Mass Shootings and we have 'Thoughts and Prayers'



LOL


How Many People Die in Car Accidents Every Year? + 51 Stats!​Every year, there are* 38,000 automobile fatalities* in the United States.


Gun violence in the United States - Wikipedia​Gun violence in the United States results in tens of thousands of deaths and injuries annually.[4] In 2018, the most recent year for which data are available as of 2021, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's (CDC) National Center for Health Statistics reports *38,390 deaths by firearm*, of which *24,432 were by **suicide*.[


----------



## YoursTruly (May 30, 2022)

Resnic said:


> He should have been able to buy one just like me, you or any American.
> 
> The problem is the authorities didn't do what they should have to prevent him from buying one. That's the only failure here.
> 
> If someone goes to buy a gun and aren't flagged then from the sellers side everything is fine, and off they go with their gun because from their end there is nothing wrong.



He was able to buy one just like you or me. And that helped to kill a lot of children, two teachers and possibly his grandma.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> Meanwhile, in Chicago that has the strictest gun control laws in the US



The Chicago talking points keep coming up (from surface level thinkers). But you keep leaving out the biggest reason why their is so much gun violence in Chicago.
Lax prosecutors and judges. Cops hamstrung by a racist bunch of negroids running the city who don't want to prosecute blacks. 
So the thugs do as they wish to who they wish.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> The Chicago talking points keep coming up (from surface level thinkers). But you keep leaving out the biggest reason why their is so much gun violence in Chicago.
> Lax prosecutors and judges. Cops hamstrung by a racist bunch of negroids running the city who don't want to prosecute blacks.
> So the thugs do as they wish to who they wish.


Yea, there are reasons why there is so much gun violence in Chicago and it has two main components.

The criminal ghetto culture of the Blacks and Browns that mostly commit the crimes.

Lack of effective leadership from the Democrats running the city, as you indicated.

Which is a bigger contributor?  They work together to produce massive violent crime in the city.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?



Red Herring since he passed the Background Check when he turned 18 while he left a trail of messaging statements on social media that he was considering shooting up a school as pointed out by the NY Post:

Texas school shooter Salvador Ramos tried to buy gun for 8 months​By 
Lee Brown
May 27, 2022 

Excerpt:

Deranged Texas killer Salvador Ramos had been trying to buy a gun for at least eight months — and openly chatted about his reputation as a likely school shooter in social media messages posted in the months before Tuesday’s attack, officials announced Friday.

LINK


----------



## YoursTruly (May 30, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Red Herring since he passed the Background Check when he turned 18 while he left a trail of messaging statements on social media that he was considering shooting up a school as pointed out by the NY Post:
> 
> Texas school shooter Salvador Ramos tried to buy gun for 8 months​By
> Lee Brown
> ...



Of course he passed the background check. He just turned 18. All the legal crap he got into was sealed when he turned 18.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


I wouldn't call myself, "Pro 2A" because the 2A was written during the time of muskets.  What I am is pragmatic. If I thought I needed a sidearm I'd get one.  What I'm positive about is that no one needs a military weapon.  Mental health issues, and "bad guys with guns" exist in every other country.  What doesn't exist in every other country is unrestricted access to these killing machines.  No civilian needs one.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The system failed. He was not supposed to be able to own firearms but schools and cops did not do their job reporting him. So legally he was allowed to buy them simple as that.


No.  There was no system in TX.  No waiting period, nothing.  He walked at age 18 bought 2 AR's and 400 rounds.  It was all done legally.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

DukeU said:


> At the moment of purchase what should have prevented him from being able to.


Amen!


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> His past that was not reported by school or cops.


There was no past to report.  He had no mental health history.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Even if the Nazicrats banned ar-15 style guns there are still over 16 million of them in circulation.
> Maybe they could have better background checks.
> Maybe have some mental stability question such as:
> Did you vote for Obama twice?
> ...


No.  We can buy them back and destroy them like Australia did.  You know what happened after that?  Like one mass shooting in 20 years.

It's the military style weapons.  That's the issue.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Democrat policies have made us all less safe in our own country... So the 2nd amendment must remain intact.... However I think when an 18 year old kid purchases two AR 15's a red flag should be raised and more due diligence should be the order of the day and an interview with the kid and his family should be conducted....
> 
> Again its up to the government to impose these conditions and to put in place a higher level of security in every school in America... Make the schools as protected as state houses and court houses are.... And stop sending our money abroad....


It's not the Democrats who think its ok for an 18 year-old to able to buy killing machines.  That's all on you.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> It's a simple question, people.  Do you support Ramos's right to buy,  keep and bear arms?



The issue with Ramos is a mental health one, not gun regulation related.   A mentally ill person who is bent on harming others will find a way - if not with guns, then with bombs, cars, fires, etc.

The question you should be asking is: why are young men in our country feeling increasing levels of alienation and despair to the point where a few carry out mass shooting atrocities?


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No.  We can buy them back and destroy them like Australia did.  You know what happened after that?  Like one mass shooting in 20 years.
> 
> It's the military style weapons.  That's the issue.




Australians gave up their guns...and then their government went totally Nazi during Covid...complete with Concentration Camps.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> It's not the Democrats who think its ok for an 18 year-old to able to buy killing machines.  That's all on you.


Really?... are you sure about that?.... Who's in charge?.... who owns the DOJ the courts and the FBI and the ATF the military and the White house and the Senate and the house of representatives?....
They could fix this and stop it from happening or they can run for office with it since they can't run on the economy ....


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Really?... are you sure about that?.... Who's in charge?.... who owns the DOJ the courts and the FBI and the ATF the military and the White house and the Senate and the house of representatives?....
> They could fix this and stop it from happening or they can run for office with it since they can't run on the economy and get votes from fools like you....


 The NRA owns the republicans and republicans will never vote for any gun regulation. We're stuck.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Australians gave up their guns...and then their government went totally Nazi during Covid...complete with Concentration Camps.


 That 1 made me laugh! Thanks man!


----------



## BackAgain (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The NRA owns the republicans and republicans will never vote for any gun regulation. We're stuck.


Gawd, you’re stupid.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The NRA owns the republicans and republicans will never vote for any gun regulation. We're stuck.


The NRA is smaller than at any time I can remember.... The NRA is not the problem... The people that could stop this from happening won't.... Ask yourself why....


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> The issue with Ramos is a mental health one, not gun regulation related.   A mentally ill person who is bent on harming others will find a way - if not with guns, then with bombs, cars, fires, etc.
> 
> The question you should be asking is: why are young men in our country feeling increasing levels of alienation and despair to the point where a few carry out mass shooting atrocities?


  Mental health issues are not unique to America. What is unique to America is unrestricted access to military style weapons.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> The NRA is smaller than at any time I can remember.... The NRA is not the problem... The people that could stop this from happening won't.... Ask yourself why....


 The people who can stop this from happening are the republicans why don't you tell me why.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The NRA owns the republicans and republicans will never vote for any gun regulation. We're stuck.


The NRA is the shiny hook the dems bait people like you with.... So you will bite while they keep winning elections... and while schools keep getting shot up....


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> The NRA is the shiny hook the dems bait people like you with.... So you will bite while they keep winning elections... and while schools keep getting shot up....


 The republicans could stop at all with a vote tomorrow. They won't because they are owned by the gun lobby. You know this is true all you're doing is gas lighting.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Mental health issues are not unique to America. What is unique to America is unrestricted access to military style weapons.


1930 American gangsters had machine guns... Everyone had a gun... But they also had a Bible.....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The republicans could stop at all with a vote tomorrow. They won't because they are owned by the gun lobby. You know this is true all you're doing is gas lighting.


How is it the fault of the minority dummy?.... Think a little.... you are being played....


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Mental health issues are not unique to America. What is unique to America is unrestricted access to military style weapons.



And that is just fine with those of us who understand the purpose of the 2A.  The first thing totalitarians and dictators do is to disarm the population.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> The republicans could stop at all with a vote tomorrow. They won't because they are owned by the gun lobby. You know this is true all you're doing is gas lighting.



The amount of money the NRA donates to politics is dwarfed by Teachers' Unions, Big Pharma, Big Tech and Big Defense.  The first three do tremendous harm to children and are why the mental health of teenagers has deteriorated so much in recent years.  Big Defense also kills young people, but not in the classroom.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No.  There was no system in TX.  No waiting period, nothing.  He walked at age 18 bought 2 AR's and 400 rounds.  It was all done legally.


''There was no system in TX.'', is simply not true. Every purchaser completes ATF form 4473 and must pass a background check.
​


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> The amount of money the NRA donates to politics is dwarfed by Teachers' Unions, Big Pharma, Big Tech and Big Defense.  The first three do tremendous harm to children and are why the mental health of teenagers has deteriorated so much in recent years.  Big Defense also kills young people, but not in the classroom.


I understand what your doing.  Your whole life you've been conditioned that Democrats are evil, despite the mountain of evidence.  Its not Democrats that allow an 18 year-old whacko to buy killing machines without asking questions.  I guarantee you, that's YOUR responsibility, Bud.  NOT the teachers unions.  Why don't you give control of all gun laws to teachers unions, who you somehow think want these things on the street and see what happens.

You crack me up, dude


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''There was no system in TX.'', is simply not true. Every purchaser completes ATF form 4473 and must pass a background check.
> ​


No.  There was no mental history on the kid..  No waiting period.  It's wrong, pal.  Sorry.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I understand what your doing.  Your whole life you've been conditioned that Democrats are evil, despite the mountain of evidence.  Its not Democrats that allow an 18 year-old whacko to buy killing machines without asking questions.  I guarantee you, that's YOUR responsibility, Bud.  NOT the teachers unions.  Why don't you give control of all gun laws to teachers unions, who you somehow think want these things on the street and see what happens.
> 
> You crack me up, dude



Sad little noob.

1. I've been a registered Dem since I was 18.  The party has left me.
2. I'm a gal

How much are you paid to spam this site?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Sad little noob.
> 
> 1. I've been a registered Dem since I was 18.  The party has left me.
> 2. I'm a gal
> ...


Well, all that means is that you're one of the MAGA crowd now.  Yay.. you were a Democrat once.  Lets have a party!!!!


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Mental health issues are not unique to America. What is unique to America is unrestricted access to military style weapons.


What, exactly, does ''military style'' mean?

What is ''military style'' about an AR-15?


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Well, all that means is that you're one of the MAGA crowd now.  Yay.. you were a Democrat once.  Lets have a party!!!!



Oh blah, blah, blah....so sleepy zzzzzzzzz

It's so pathetic what people like you think passes for wit.  Fortunately, USMB has an ignore feature for creepy noobs such as you.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What, exactly, does ''military style'' mean?
> 
> What is ''military style'' about an AR-15?


I appreciate this.  Whenever I talk about military style weapons., one of you 2A activists try to intimidate me with this, "define a military weapon" baloney.  We know what they are my friend.  Australia and New Zealand knew what they were when they got those killing machines off the street.  You can't gaslight me, my friend.

Nice try, tho.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No.  There was no mental history on the kid..  No waiting period.  It's wrong, pal.  Sorry.


Correct, there was no mental history on the kid. The fact is though, there is a 'system' which you claimed didn't exist.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Oh blah, blah, blah....so sleepy zzzzzzzzz
> 
> It's so pathetic what people like you think passes for wit.  Fortunately, USMB has an ignore feature for creepy noobs such as you.


Hon.  Put me on ignore.  I'm fine either way.  Cheers, luv.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Correct, there was no mental history on the kid. The fact is though, there is a 'system' which you claimed didn't exist.


They should not be for sale to any civilian.  We're going to get the guns, my friend.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I appreciate this.  Whenever I talk about military style weapons., one of you 2A activists try to intimidate me with this, "define a military weapon" baloney.  We know what they are my friend.  Australia and New Zealand knew what they were when they got those killing machines off the street.  You can't gaslight me, my friend.
> 
> Nice try, tho.


That was quite a sidestep.

What, exactly, does ''military style'' mean?

What is ''military style'' about an AR-15?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> They should not be for sale to any civilian.  We're going to get the guns, my friend.


Well Peace is over rated in this country then..........Whenever you feel skippy.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That was quite a sidestep.
> 
> What, exactly, does ''military style'' mean?
> 
> What is ''military style'' about an AR-15?


Hollie.  We're going to get the guns.  Its inevitable now.  I know you feel it which is why you 2A enthusiasts are getting so worked up now.  It'll be ok. You can still hunt.  We're just taking the military ones.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> They should not be for sale to any civilian.  We're going to get the guns, my friend.


Why shouldn't they be for sale to civilians?

''We're going to get the guns''? 

You and who else?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well Peace is over rated in this country then..........Whenever you feel skippy.


Just the military ones, Chuck.  Settle down!


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''There was no system in TX.'', is simply not true. Every purchaser completes ATF form 4473 and must pass a background check.
> ​



The Progs think government can guarantee Zero outcomes.  Zero Covid, Zero gun deaths, etc.  If they were truly serious about the latter, they'd be howling about the number of people killed in Chicago and other blue cities each year.  But they don't, which says it all.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why shouldn't they be for sale to civilians?
> 
> ''We're going to get the guns''?
> 
> You and who else?


Yah.  I might be the one assigned to come and get yours, personally.  Would you please leave them under the skirting of your mobile home, between the pile of dirty rags and the car up on blocks?

Thanks


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Hollie.  We're going to get the guns.  Its inevitable now.  I know you feel it which is why you 2A enthusiasts are getting so worked up now.  It'll be ok. You can still hunt.  We're just taking the military ones.


You're coming to confiscate everyone's firearms? Are you coming alone or with your friends?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Just the military ones, Chuck.  Settle down!


LOL

Who is the ME Scooby?  lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're coming to confiscate everyone's firearms? Are you coming alone or with your friends?


He's probably still hiding in his closet from Covid......lmao


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're coming to confiscate everyone's firearms? Are you coming alone or with your friends?




LOLZ.  He can't confiscate guns just sitting behind a keyboard or his iPhone.  Prog bullies think activism is posting the Ukraine or BLM flag in their profile.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're coming to confiscate everyone's firearms? Are you coming alone or with your friends?


Yes, it's gonna be me.  Kamala will be driving the electric bus.  On the bus will be me, Hillary, George Soros, Rachel Maddow, and Nancy Pelosi 

Hey, do you guys have good snacks where you are.  We're gonna be famished when we get there


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> He's probably still hiding in his closet from Covid......lmao


Hey, look who it is!  Monkey Pox, patient zero!  Hey, pal.  Have you hugged your monkey today?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Who is the ME Scooby?  lol


Ruh roh.  Different cartoon, Chuck.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Hey, look who it is!  Monkey Pox, patient zero!  Hey, pal.  Have you hugged your monkey today?


Well now you are showing your trolling skirt.......'Are you in with them gain of function fuckers?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well now you are showing your trolling skirt.......'Are you in with them gain of function fuckers?


Dude.  I'm just giving back what I'm getting. If you can't take it. I see there is an "ignore" function under me.  Hit it!


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Yah.  I might be the one assigned to come and get yours, personally.  Would you please leave them under the skirting of your mobile home, between the pile of dirty rags and the car up on blocks?
> 
> Thanks


I just find it silly when an anonymous poster on a message board claims he is going to confiscate firearms.  

I would call the police and have you arrested for trespass and attempted burglary.

Have you ever been under indictment or served jail time for trespass and attempted burglary?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Dude.  I'm just giving back what I'm getting. If you can't take it. I see there is an "ignore" function under me.  Hit it!


That list is long already.  Will when I want to......just haven't figured you out completely yet.........or whether you are a sock.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> That list is long already.  Will when I want to......just haven't figured you out completely yet.........or whether you are a sock.


That happened to me at my last site.  Everyone was suspicious of me.  They kept throwing past members' names at me.  They were wrong.  I'm new here.  Never been here before.  A reject from another site (rules of THIS site prohibit my discussing the name).

I'm no one you know, unless you were on one of the 2 sites I came from. Same name, so you'd see me there if you were there.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> LOLZ.  He can't confiscate guns just sitting behind a keyboard or his iPhone.  Prog bullies think activism is posting the Ukraine or BLM flag in their profile.


He's like a wind up, talking doll. Recites pre-programmed slogans. I asked for definitions / descriptions of:


What, exactly, does ''military style'' mean?

What is ''military style'' about an AR-15


No response. He just huffed and puffed about confiscating people's personal property.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 30, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


Dipshit you stated a thread yesterday on the same subject I guess you didn't like the out come. So what makes you believe anyone changed their mind? 





						Instead of the question, how about a poll on the subject of gun rights.
					

Do you support Ramos's right to buy, keep and bear arms?  (don't be chicken)



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I just find it silly when an anonymous poster on a message board claims he is going to confiscate firearms.
> 
> I would call the police and have you arrested for trespass and attempted burglary.
> 
> Have you ever been under indictment or served jail time for trespass and attempted burglary?


Oh man!  Are you serious?  Um.  Ok... <backing away, slowly.. now running....>


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> That happened to me at my last site.  Everyone was suspicious of me.  They kept throwing past members' names at me.  They were wrong.  I'm new here.  Never been here before.  A reject from another site (rules of THIS site prohibit my discussing the name).
> 
> I'm no one you know, unless you were on one of the 2 sites I came from. Same name, so you'd see me there if you were there.


Only site i've been on for a long time.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Oh man!  Are you serious?  Um.  Ok... <backing away, slowly.. now running....>


Three time loser, eh?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Only site i've been on for a long time.


Good.  So far, its a little better than the last site I was on.  No death threats yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Oh man!  Are you serious?  Um.  Ok... <backing away, slowly.. now running....>


Smart move


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Three time loser, eh?


You will love me once you get to know me.  I can tell I'm growing on you already, lovely one


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> He's like a wind up, talking doll. Recites pre-programmed slogans. I asked for definitions / descriptions of:
> 
> 
> What, exactly, does ''military style'' mean?
> ...



Look at his reg date.  A noob with a talking point agenda is a troll to be ignored.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Look at his reg date.  A noob with a talking point agenda is a troll to be ignored.


Oh, sweetie!  Don't go away mad!  Just go away


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2022)

boedicca said:


> Look at his reg date.  A noob with a talking point agenda is a troll to be ignored.


I'm guessing a 12 year old doing distance learning and instead of doing his online lessons he's doing the modern version of phony phone calls.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I'm guessing a 12 year old doing distance learning and instead of doing his online lessons he's doing the modern version of phony phone calls.



Either way, interacting with it is like feeding the bears at Yosemite.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No.  We can buy them back and destroy them like Australia did.  You know what happened after that?  Like one mass shooting in 20 years.
> 
> It's the military style weapons.  That's the issue.


that would not work here


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> that would not work here


Why not?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I'm guessing a 12 year old doing distance learning and instead of doing his online lessons he's doing the modern version of phony phone calls.


Is this about me? I'm a little hurt.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I'm guessing a 12 year old doing distance learning and instead of doing his online lessons he's doing the modern version of phony phone calls.


Hey, I just got a Rockstar trophy.  Not bad for my first day.  When was your last Rockstar tropy?


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 30, 2022)

I've heard that Ramos was eighteen for a whole two days before he got those guns.  If true, I'd like to know how he was able to get a firearm so quickly.  Supposedly, everyone has to present their ID and fill out the background check form and the claims on the form be researched before getting the firearm.  
As to what is happening, my "personal" belief is that the morals of our nation's youth have deteriorated over these many years.  In many cases there is no father guidance or the parent that is there, is a negative role model (drug addict, drug dealer, drunk, thief, et cetera).  It started with a general parental disrespect in the sixties and gradually grew from there.  
It doesn't help that the quality of schools, especially in the inner-cities, have declined so much as to become an embarrassment.  These days, they're more like Marxist indoctrination centers (dumb the students down and feed them rubbish to make them hate their own families).


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I've heard that Ramos was eighteen for a whole two days before he got those guns.  If true, I'd like to know how he was able to get a firearm so quickly.  Supposedly, everyone has to present their ID and fill out the background check form and the claims on the form be researched before getting the firearm.
> As to what is happening, my "personal" belief is that the morals of our nation's youth have deteriorated over these many years.  In many cases there is no father guidance or the parent that is there, is a negative role model (drug addict, drug dealer, drunk, thief, et cetera).  It started with a general parental disrespect in the sixties and gradually grew from there.
> It doesn't help that the quality of schools, especially in the inner-cities, have declined so much as to become an embarrassment.  These days, they're more like Marxist indoctrination centers (dumb the students down and feed them rubbish to make them hate their own families).


The reason he got the guns so quickly is because the Republicans unraveled every sensible gun regulation.  The kid walked in, bought 2 killing machines with 400 rounds, and no one thought to ask a thing.

The problem in that case is Texas!  Then they went ahead with the NRA convention, a short distance away from Uvalde where the attendees took selfies of themselves taunting the Uvalde mourners.  Wasn't that special?

It's the Republican Taliban in Texas.  That's the problem, period.


----------



## surada (May 30, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Only prog morons believe that.



Get real.









						22 mass shootings. 374 dead. Here's where the guns came from
					

The suspects in the shootings at a Uvalde, Texas, elementary school and a Buffalo, New York, supermarket were both just 18, authorities say, when they bought the weapons used in the attacks — too young to legally purchase alcohol or cigarettes, but old enough to arm themselves with assault-style...




					apnews.com


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 30, 2022)

Regardless of what state Ramos was in, all states still require potential firearms purchaser to fill out the form for a background check.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Get real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what do these episodes have to do with terrorism?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> So what do these episodes have to do with terrorism?


Hi.  Why am I getting this?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 31, 2022)

But you said this unsupported partisan nonsense since I don't see republicans supporting Ramos at any time:



> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms." Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed."



It was the GOVERNMENT who screwed it up since the turd Ramos broadcasted openly on the internet his desire to shoot up a school thus should have been included into his background check file since he was also caught talking about shooting up a school LAST YEAR thus he shouldn't have purchased the firearms.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> I wouldn't call myself, "Pro 2A" because the 2A was written during the time of muskets.  What I am is pragmatic. If I thought I needed a sidearm I'd get one.  What I'm positive about is that no one needs a military weapon.  Mental health issues, and "bad guys with guns" exist in every other country.  What doesn't exist in every other country is unrestricted access to these killing machines.  No civilian needs one.


AR-15 isn't a military weapon.

"An *AR-15-style rifle* is any lightweight semi-automatic rifle based on the Colt AR-15 design."


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> But you said this unsupported partisan nonsense since I don't see republicans supporting Ramos at any time:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the GOVERNMENT who screwed it up since the turd Ramos broadcasted openly on the internet his desire to shoot up a school thus should have been included into his background check file since he was also caught talking about shooting up a school LAST YEAR thus he shouldn't have purchased the firearms.


Yes.  The REPUBLICAN government.  The lax gun laws in TX because the rednecks what to boast that TX is a "gun paradise".

Texas failed us.  TX failed those children.  Willful ignorance will not mitigate your white guilt.

This is the direct result of the damage done to this nation by the gun lobby and their mercenaries the Republican party.


----------



## Dagosa (May 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> He could rin over them with a car


Huh ? Really, in a class room at a school at one time. How many mass killings are there each year by auto are there. Operating an auto is so heavily controlled and teens value driving freedom so much, there is no evidence that teens do mass killings with cars like they do with firearms.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Huh ? Really, in a class room at a school at one time. How many mass killings are there each year by auto are there. Operating an auto is so heavily controlled and teens value driving freedom so much, there is no evidence that teens do mass killings with cars like they do with firearms.


21 Funerals coming up.  They're going to say those 19 babies' name on TV.  Babies you pretend to care about.

Hold your AR15 tight my friend.  The world is going to be watching what you helped do.


----------



## Dagosa (May 31, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> AR-15 isn't a military weapon.
> 
> "An *AR-15-style rifle* is any lightweight semi-automatic rifle based on the Colt AR-15 design."


To be clear,  The AR15 was originally designed as a military weapon, capable of full auto select fire and issued to air force personnel. Only after the weapon began to be sold for civilian use did the m16 variant with select fire get its name. Anyone who has ever trained in the military on an m16 knows it was-adapted from the amour lite AR15. You are trained to use it on semi auto the vast majority of your time in combat. Semi auto ar15 platform rifles are military style rifles in every sense of the word.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Hi.  Why am I getting this?


I replied to a post by Surada.  I have no idea why you believe it was sent to you.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I replied to a post by Surada.  I have no idea why you believe it was sent to you.


Oh. K.  Hey, can't wait for those 1/6 committee reports.  You must be terrified!


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> To be clear,  The AR15 was originally designed as a military weapon, capable of full auto select fire and issued to air force personnel. Only after the weapon began to be sold for civilian use did the m16 variant with select fire get its name. Anyone who has ever trained in the military on an m16 knows it was-adapted from the amour lite AR15. You are trained to use it on semi auto the vast majority of your time in combat. Semi auto ar15 platform rifles are military style rifles in every sense of the word.



No, it wasn’t. It was originally patented as a civilian weapon


----------



## bripat9643 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Oh. K.  Hey, can't wait for those 1/6 committee reports.  You must be terrified!


We all know that's a load of hooey.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> We all know that's a load of hooey.


Tik tik.  It's all being exposed.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


You want to punish people before they break the law?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Tik tik.  It's all being exposed.


yes, it's being exposed as horseshit.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 31, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Of course he passed the background check. He just turned 18. All the legal crap he got into was sealed when he turned 18.



That'll happen at any age, though.

Or are you suggesting that he no longer be afforded juvenile protection after age 18, but he still can't buy a gun? 

Because that wouldn't make a lot of sense...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> What I'm positive about is that no one needs a military weapon.


Thankfully, the Bill of Rights isn't based on what someone needs...


----------



## hadit (May 31, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Automatic
> 
> Semi automatic
> 
> Who really gives a shit about the difference?


Anyone who understands the difference.


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> You want to punish people before they break the law?



The leftists have to put somebody in the mass graves they dig….


----------



## Mac-7 (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> *Huh ? Really, in a class room at a school at one time. *






Dagosa said:


> How many mass killings are there each year by auto are there. Operating an auto is so heavily controlled and teens value driving freedom so much, there is no evidence that teens do mass killings with cars like they do with firearms.


No he couldnt

Are guns your preferred means of mass murder?

Is it only the gun you fear or the crazy mixed up kid behind the gun?

As if killers wake up one morning and if they have a suitable firearm they go to a school and kill people

But if not they go to the local democrat party office and volunteer for the Biden reelection campaign


----------



## Mac-7 (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> To be clear,  The AR15 was originally designed as a military weapon, capable of full auto select fire and issued to air force personnel. Only after the weapon began to be sold for civilian use did the m16 variant with select fire get its name. Anyone who has ever trained in the military on an m16 knows it was-adapted from the amour lite AR15. You are trained to use it on semi auto the vast majority of your time in combat. Semi auto ar15 platform rifles are military style rifles in every sense of the word.


Every rifle ever built was based on a military design going back to the matchlocks

Meaning its only a matter of time before libs show up at our door demanding all our guns


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Thankfully, the Bill of Rights isn't based on what someone needs...


 We're getting the military rifles we're getting them.


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> To be clear,  The AR15 was originally designed as a military weapon, capable of full auto select fire and issued to air force personnel. Only after the weapon began to be sold for civilian use did the m16 variant with select fire get its name. Anyone who has ever trained in the military on an m16 knows it was-adapted from the amour lite AR15. You are trained to use it on semi auto the vast majority of your time in combat. Semi auto ar15 platform rifles are military style rifles in every sense of the word.




Wrong, you dumb ass....

The FOIA request itself was prompted from a Nov. 2017 article in The Atlantic in which the magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”


> *“Colt sent a pilot model rifle (serial no. GX4968) to the BATF for civilian sale approval on Oct. 23, 1963. It was approved on Dec. 10, 1963, and sales of the ‘Model R6000 Colt AR-15 SP1 Sporter Rifle’ began on Jan 2, 1964,” one critic of the article contended. “The M16 wasn’t issued to infantry units until 1965 (as the XM16E1), wasn’t standardized as the M16A1 until 1967, and didn’t officially replace the M14 until 1969.”*






Original ATF AR-15 Classification Refutes Claim that Rifle ‘Not Meant’ for Civilians


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 31, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.


Was Ramos involuntarily committed?   No.
Was he adjudicated mentally infirm?   No.
Then he was legally able to buy a gun.
The Due Process clause of the 5th Amendment precludes some non-judicial, subjective determination of "whacko" as sufficient grounds to remove someone's rights.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Was Ramos involuntarily committed?   No.
> Was he adjudicated mentally infirm?   No.
> Then he was legally able to buy a gun.
> The Due Process clause of the 5th Amendment precludes some non-judicial, subjective determination of "whacko" as sufficient grounds to remove someone's rights.


He should never have been able to purchase those guns and ammo like he did.  Those kids deaths are on the Republican Taliban in Texas.  There are crazy people in every country. Texas is the only one who enjoys selling them guns, no questions asked.

It's the Republicans and their stupid killing machines that is the problem.


----------



## surada (May 31, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> So what do these episodes have to do with terrorism?











						Nearly All Mass Shooters Since 1966 Have Had 4 Things in Common
					

The largest study of mass shooters ever funded by the U.S. government reveals stunning information about perpetrators.




					www.vice.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> He should never have been able to purchase those guns and ammo like he did.


As an 18-YO w/ no legal disabilities,. It was perfectly legal for him to do so.


Lurchadams said:


> Those kids deaths are on the Republican Taliban in Texas.


Thank you for demonstrating your ignorance, bigotry, and irrational fear.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> We're getting the military rifles we're getting them.


You are?
How many millions of people do you think you will kill, and will you volunteer to be one of them?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> As an 18-YO w/ no legal disabilities,. It was perfectly legal for him to do so.
> 
> Thank you for demonstrating your ignorance, bigotry, and irrational fear.


LOL Right. Your ad hom attacks are hilarious.  Your guilt over what you've done to our babies must be all-consuming.

I hope it hurts.  It's the least those babies who dies while you hugged your AR deserve it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> LOL Right. Your ad hom attacks are hilarious.


Someday, you may add something meaningful to some conversation, somewhere.
Today is not that day.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 31, 2022)

surada said:


> Nearly All Mass Shooters Since 1966 Have Had 4 Things in Common
> 
> 
> The largest study of mass shooters ever funded by the U.S. government reveals stunning information about perpetrators.
> ...


In other words, not terrorism.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Someday, you may add something meaningful to some conversation, somewhere.
> Today is not that day.


Back at ya, sporto.  Sleep well tonight.  Those kids blood is on your hands, Colonel Kabluee.


----------



## YoursTruly (May 31, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> There was no past to report.  He had no mental health history.



If there was, it was sealed on his 18th birthday. There actually could be. But we'll never know about it.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 31, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> If there was, it was sealed on his 18th birthday. There actually could be. But we'll never know about it.


Very helpful post.  This gets the Mr. Pillow, moron, penis award for the day.

Take a bow.


----------



## Dagosa (May 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Every rifle ever built was based on a military design going back to the matchlocks
> 
> Meaning its only a matter of time before libs show up at our door demanding all our guns


So you admit the AR15 is a weapon of war, as are knives, rocks and fire. The military has had rapid fire capability since early soldiers shooting flintlocks , even early hunters, assembled en mass and fired in volley. The difference  is, one “Child” can now purchase a weapon on the street that allows him the same armament with the ability of thIrty men assembled en mass years ago. 

You’re delusional and your arguments are fear filled and unfounded tripe.


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So you admit the AR15 is a weapon of war, as are knives, rocks and fire. The military has had rapid fire capability since early soldiers shooting flintlocks , even early hunters, assembled en mass and fired in volley. The difference  is, one “Child” can now purchase a weapon on the street that allows him the same armament with the ability of thIrty men assembled en mass years ago.
> 
> You’re delusional and your arguments are fear filled and unfounded tripe.




The AR-15 is not a weapon of war, you lying dumb ass.....it has never been used by the U.S. military and it was patented as a civilian rifle....

The FOIA request itself was prompted from a Nov. 2017 article in The Atlantic in which the magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”


> *“Colt sent a pilot model rifle (serial no. GX4968) to the BATF for civilian sale approval on Oct. 23, 1963. It was approved on Dec. 10, 1963, and sales of the ‘Model R6000 Colt AR-15 SP1 Sporter Rifle’ began on Jan 2, 1964,” one critic of the article contended. “The M16 wasn’t issued to infantry units until 1965 (as the XM16E1), wasn’t standardized as the M16A1 until 1967, and didn’t officially replace the M14 until 1969.”*






Original ATF AR-15 Classification Refutes Claim that Rifle ‘Not Meant’ for Civilians


----------



## Mac-7 (May 31, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re delusional and your arguments are fear filled and unfounded tripe.


Your argument is to take guns away from people who have harmed no one and committed no crimes

But you have no solution for the real threat to society which is the kid driven crazy by popular liberal culture


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 2, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No.  There was no system in TX.  No waiting period, nothing.  He walked at age 18 bought 2 AR's and 400 rounds.  It was all done legally.


there is no waiting period for rifles or ammo.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> I'm pro 2A. But I don't support whacko's having the right to buy a gun.  In the other thread I started, meant to just have a conversation, so many retards saying "shall not be infringed," didn't seem to have a clue as to what having a conversation even meant.
> 
> Those are the right wing radicals that would support someone like Ramos and his "right to keep and bear arms."   Which is a total slap in the face for Americans who lost loved ones due to gun violence. Yall should be ashamed.


I'll defend his right. Right up to the point when he broke the law.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'll defend his right. Right up to the point when he broke the law.



Thats standard NRA line.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Your argument is to take guns away from people who have harmed no one and committed no crimes


Like the underaged and mentally in incompetent are ok ? 
How about firearm type ? Any restriction there.


----------



## Vrenn (Jul 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Thats standard NRA line.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Like the underaged and mentally in incompetent are ok ?
> How about firearm type ? Any restriction there.


The best thing libs could do is impose a 3 year prison term for anyone caught in illegal procession of a firearm

Take those people off the streets and gun violence would be greatly reduced


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Like the underaged and mentally in incompetent are ok ?
> How about firearm type ? Any restriction there.




Nope.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The best thing libs could do is impose a 3 year prison term for anyone caught in illegal procession of a firearm
> 
> Take those people off the streets and gun violence would be greatly reduced




They need them on the street shooting people.....otherwise they couldn't push gun control....every mass public shooting is like Christmas day to people like dagosa........and a school shooting?   The dead kids are the presents under their gun control tree........they get more mileage from dead kids than from all the gang shootings in democrat party controlled cities.....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They need them on the street shooting people.....otherwise they couldn't push gun control....every mass public shooting is like Christmas day to people like dagosa........and a school shooting?   The dead kids are the presents under their gun control tree........they get more mileage from dead kids than from all the gang shootings in democrat party controlled cities.....


Gun violence by the same people that lib hearts bleed for is the excuse for liberals to take rights away from conservatives


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> No.  There was no system in TX.  No waiting period, nothing.  He walked at age 18 bought 2 AR's and 400 rounds.  It was all done legally.


How did a 18 year old kid get 4000.00 to pay for those 2 ARs?


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How did a 18 year old kid get 4000.00 to pay for those 2 ARs?


Not from working part time at a burger joint.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> Not from working part time at a burger joint.


Exactly follow the money it might lead you to a big time antiguner who pushes for gun control.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Exactly follow the money it might lead you to a big time antiguner who pushes for gun control.


the left keeps saying he bought on credit but why would a store give him 4000 plus credit? He bought 2 rifles and ammo and magazines.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The best thing libs could do is impose a 3 year prison term for anyone caught in illegal procession of a firearm
> 
> Take those people off the streets and gun violence would be greatly reduced


Huh ? How do you do that ? Random stop and frisk ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Huh ? How do you do that ? Random stop and frisk ?


lots of people are caught with illegal firearms in places like Chicago and the DA bargains that away.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> *Huh ? How do you do that ? Random stop and frisk ?*


The cops encounter convicted felons and underage gang bangers every day carrying illegal firearms

That would be the obvious place to start

For instance arrest them for a drug violation and find a gun

The butt-fucking Soros appointed DA might plea bargan the drug charge to probation

But the gun  should put the criminal away for 3 years with no early out


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The cops encounter convicted felons and underage gang bangers every day carrying illegal firearms
> 
> That would be the obvious place to start


That’s bull shit. We did away with “ stop and frisk “ for one reason….coming into  contact act and arresting where search and seizure is warranted are two totally different activities. You advocate fascism right ? You still want it legal to sell guns to felons as every repugnant promotes though. It’s legal sellers to the underworld which repugnants support that matters.

You can’t search people you come into contact with…..


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s bull shit. We did away with “ stop and frisk “ for one reason….coming 8nto contact act and arresting for arrest where search and seizure is warranted are two totally different activities. You advocate fascism right ? You still want it legal to sell guns to felons as every repugnant promotes.


Were you disappointed that I didnt take the bait about stop and frisk?

If so you didnt show it as you continue as if I did sign on

But I gave you an example of the cops legally searching someone and finding an illegally carried firearm

_WITHOUT STOP AND FRISK!_


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Were you disappointed that I didnt take the bait about stop and frisk?
> 
> If so you didnt show it as you continue as if I did sign on
> 
> ...


Even white guys in the suburbs dufus ? Cause if they don’t do it everywhere equally, they can’t do it anywhere.

Tell us how a cop can search anyone they want without arresting or detaining them…and if they don’t  have good  fking reason, the city can be sued .


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Were you disappointed that I didnt take the bait about stop and frisk?
> 
> If so you didnt show it as you continue as if I did sign on
> 
> ...


Of course, you can’t tell us how…..big secret ? You guys are the sham. It’s always an example you did somewhere before. Here they are…only during arrest of in process of investigating a crime ( felony) in progress. 
Either way, you can’t haphazardly search people and you can’t make up shit when you do. 








						Police Search and Seizure Limitations - FindLaw
					

What rules govern police searches, and when do police officers step over the line? To learn more about this and related topics, see FindLaw's Search and Seizure section.




					www.findlaw.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> the left keeps saying he bought on credit but why would a store give him 4000 plus credit? He bought 2 rifles and ammo and magazines.


He paid cash he also had an Eotech optics.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Of course, you can’t tell us how…..big secret ? You guys are the sham. It’s always an example you did somewhere before. Here they are…only during arrest of in process of investigating a crime ( felony) in progress.
> Either way, you can’t haphazardly search people and you can’t make up shit when you do.
> 
> 
> ...



The end of stop and frisk, the cops who know who the gang bangers are....has helped lead to the increase in the deaths of young black men in democrat party controlled cities....the criminals know they can carry illegal guns without fear of getting caught....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Even white guys in the suburbs dufus ? Cause if they don’t do it everywhere equally, they can’t do it anywhere.
> 
> Tell us how a cop can search anyone they want without arresting or detaining them…and if they don’t  have good  fking reason, the city can be sued .


Anyone who can legally carry a gun is free to do so

Skin color does not matter

Save your tears for the criminals who are causing so many gun deaths

They are the target of my laws


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Either way, you can’t haphazardly search people and you can’t make up shit when you do.


This may come as a shock, but there really are predators  among us who prey on the weak

law enforcement comes  in contact with them every day so that the rest of society does not have to live in a kill or be killed jungle


----------



## Vrenn (Jul 8, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> Not from working part time at a burger joint.



His Math is off.  If I shopped around, I could find an AR for 200 bucks so it's not 4000 but only 400 and a burger tosser who is hell bent mass suicide could take one paycheck and get those guns.  His last paycheck.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> His Math is off.  If I shopped around, I could find an AR for 200 bucks so it's not 4000 but only 400 and a burger tosser who is hell bent mass suicide could take one paycheck and get those guns.  His last paycheck.


Perhaps, yet the weapons and optics he had are ten times that.


----------



## Vrenn (Jul 8, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> Perhaps, yet the weapons and optics he had are ten times that.



Exactly what was the model and optic of the weapons he had?  Like I said, for 400 bucks I can do a rig that can more than do the job.  Let's put it all out there for us to see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> His Math is off.  If I shopped around, I could find an AR for 200 bucks so it's not 4000 but only 400 and a burger tosser who is hell bent mass suicide could take one paycheck and get those guns.  His last paycheck.


Dumbass he bought two Daniel Defense ARs


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> Perhaps, yet the weapons and optics he had are ten times that.


Daniel Defense ARs are not cheap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Exactly what was the model and optic of the weapons he had?  Like I said, for 400 bucks I can do a rig that can more than do the job.  Let's put it all out there for us to see.


Two Daniel Defense ARs and one had an Eotech optics


----------

